# *~*CASTOR OIL CHALLENGE 2012*~*



## Evallusion (Nov 27, 2011)

!!!!!Castor Oil Challenge 2012!!!!!
(I'm borrowing from @BlackGeisha 's previous challenges)​ 

The challenge will begin on January 1, 2012 and end on April 1, 2012. ​ 

Since its the holiday season (spirit of giving), I will be giving away a prize to a lucky ACTIVE participant of this challenge. On April 2nd there will be prize drawing to win your very own 8 ounce jar of Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding ​ 

Rules ​ 
- You must enter AND submit a starting photo by January 1st, 2012 to be listed as a challenger and be entered into the drawing.
-- You can use any type of Castor Oil you desire.
-You must apply the castor oil to your scalp 3x’s a week at the minimum.
-You may apply the castor oil to the length of your hair if you wish to seal.
- You may mix your castor oil with another oil if it is too thick for you, or if irritation occurs.
--Check in once a week and let us know how your hair is doing.
-By the end of the challenge, April 1st, 2012, post your starting photo and your ending photo together.​ 

Prize drawing will take place on April 2, 2012 using random.org. You must have a beginning and an ending photo to be eligible for the prize.​ 


No Photo No Prize!​ 


*Now that thats out of the way...*​ 


What type of Castor Oil will you be using:
Tell us a bit about your hair:
How will you be using your Castor Oil:
​


----------



## Evallusion (Nov 27, 2011)

*Giveaway Eligible Participant List*​ 

GIJane
Foxglove
babyu21
TopShelf
CurlyKutie
*~Mocha~* 
Sheedatj
Tiffers
CurlyLee
Tashastangles
Royalq
Skiggle
Tajuan
Empressri
Xu93texas
NaturalNikki
Kupenda
ResieCupp 
Keelioness
Greenandchic
Golden75
CleopatrasCousin
Sheanu
Aggie
NaNaEternally
MsCocoPuff
AFGirl
SkysLady
Phaer
Shortdub78
Dyamonds10
Philippians413
LimitedEdition
Krystle~Hime
Bublin
UGQueen
Tibbar
Prettybyrd
Chelseatiara
TonicaG
Gvin89
DayDreamist
Meadow
Ladybug71
OndoGirl
KumakoXsd
AlwaysNatural
FaithVA
TruMe
Vandidix
Ms_CoCo37
Ms.Mimi
Victory1
SilentDove13
Kerryann
 


Other Challengers​ 
Growinghealthyhair
Wheezy807
JustDoIt
SmilingElephant
naturalgyrl5199
Lolita1987
-PYT
LaBelleLL
Zora
TeeSGee
TiffJust2002 (daughter)
tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT
20perlz
Barbara
Cutenss
Choctaw
Phaer
Thickhairdinahaugust
Hondahoney007
Cornell34
Choctaw
Ida2
MsSonya
JusticeFighter1913
Ronnieaj
Arian
SatinCurls
NewHairWOWeave
DDTexlaxed
ChocLitDoll
FindingMe​ 



**Will be updated accordingly**​


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Nov 27, 2011)

This sounds like a great challenge!!


----------



## Evallusion (Nov 27, 2011)

*What type of Castor Oil will you be using:*
I will be using JBCO. When I run out, I will use plain drugstore Castor Oil.

*Tell us a bit about your hair:*
I am relaxed and my goal is to do at least a 1 year transition. I'm currently in kinky twists and plan on protective styling throughout 2012.

*How will you be using your Castor Oil:*
I will be massaging the Castor Oil into my scalp at least 3 times per week.


----------



## wheezy807 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hmm....I would like to join but only in coordinate with the crown/edges challenge.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## empressri (Nov 27, 2011)

I've actually started sealing with castor oil last week and continue to do so as my hair is loving it!

So I'll join and see if it makes any difference.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Nov 27, 2011)

My mother and I were talking about this the other day.  I will definitely be ordering some JBCO soon if I don't find it in stores somewhere.  My mother used regular castor oil and received great growth so I'm down.  When I post in the HYH reveal I'll come back here with starting info and pic.


----------



## GIJane (Nov 27, 2011)

I would like to participate. I love prizes. 
What type of Castor Oil will you be using: Home health Cold-Pressed Cold-Processed
Tell us a bit about your hair: Its SL almost APL tex-lex, with dry bushy ends
How will you be using your Castor Oil: On my scalp and sealing daily​ 
My starting picture is below in my signature. Was taken almost a month ago. If I need a more updated one let me know.


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm in!
What type of Castor Oil will you be using: Regular castor oil
Tell us a bit about your hair: 4b natural hair, very tightly coiled
How will you be using your Castor Oil: On my scalp at least 3x weekly

Lastly,  here's my most recent pic


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Nov 27, 2011)

Will update with my starting photo...Evallusion Is it ok if it's just a picture of my edges/Nape?  Those are really the areas that I'm going to focus on religiously!  


What type of Castor Oil will you be using: I will use mostly Regular Castor Oil. But I do intend to buy one bottle of JBCO as well.
Tell us a bit about your hair: Thinning edges due to a relaxer/micros.  I've been seeing improvement since i've began to give these areas extra TLC
How will you be using your Castor Oil: I'm going to oil my edges and nape every night with the Castor Oil and massage it in.

I also plan to make an ayurvedic oil out of a bottle of regular castor oil.  I will more thank likely infuse it with the methi powder that I have, which is helpful for thinning hair.


----------



## JustDoIt (Nov 27, 2011)

i'm in also..
i'm using jbco 
my hair is about mid back length stretched.. and 99% of time in twists
Will be using it on my scalp as well as the length of my hair... hopefully i will keep up this challenge


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 27, 2011)

I'll join! I have JBCO. My hair loves it but I tend to forget about it bc I don't really know how to go about using it on my wng. 

I'll figure it out.


----------



## AlwaysNatural (Nov 27, 2011)

What type of Castor Oil will you be using: 

Regular Castor Oil
Castor Mink Oil
JCBO

Tell us a bit about your hair: The left side of my head is so thin and needs nursing. I need this area to definetly thicken up and grow to slowly trim the thin straggeliness of it.

How will you be using your Castor Oil:


Regular Castor Oil will be a sealent for length of hair. And in a MT mix.
Castor Mink Oil, pre-sealent, used on edges and lightly after MT on scalp.
JCBO+Vegetable Mix, will be used every 2 days.

Pic:











will probably need better updated pic of the back length, will be doing 3/4" trim all around sometime in January.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 27, 2011)

The prize has me intrigued as I've been wanting to try the product.:scratchch  Plus, I was just thinking about using my JBCO more often to see if that helps with my progress...

If I join, I'll be posting my starting pic after my HYH reveal on Dec. 31st.


----------



## babyu21 (Nov 27, 2011)

Count me in!! I will post a pic in a few minutes. I have some plain old castor oil to use up but I am really liking the ingredients in the Ultra Sheen Ultra Care Moisture Blend Oil Rich Hair and Scalp Serum. 

http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/ul...h-hair-and-scalp-serum/ID=prod6066057-product

Starting Pics:


----------



## Evallusion (Nov 27, 2011)

wheezy807 said:


> Hmm....I would like to join but only in coordinate with the crown/edges challenge.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier



Okay, both challenges should go hand in hand.  Did you want in?



GIJane said:


> I would like to participate. I love prizes.
> What type of Castor Oil will you be using: Home health Cold-Pressed Cold-Processed
> Tell us a bit about your hair: Its SL almost APL tex-lex, with dry bushy ends
> How will you be using your Castor Oil: On my scalp and sealing daily​
> My starting picture is below in my signature. Was taken almost a month ago. If I need a more updated one let me know.



That pic should be just fine.  Personally, I'm waiting until it's closer to the start date to post my beginning pic.



growinghealthyhair said:


> Will update with my starting photo...Evallusion Is it ok if it's just a picture of my edges/Nape?  Those are really the areas that I'm going to focus on religiously!
> 
> 
> What type of Castor Oil will you be using: I will use mostly Regular Castor Oil. But I do intend to buy one bottle of JBCO as well.
> ...



Yup! That's just fine.



SmilingElephant said:


> I'll join! I have JBCO. My hair loves it but I tend to forget about it bc I don't really know how to go about using it on my wng.
> 
> I'll figure it out.



I used to do nightly scalp massages and seal with it.



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> The prize has me intrigued as I've been wanting to try the product.:scratchch  Plus, I was just thinking about using my JBCO more often to see if that helps with my progress...
> 
> If I join, I'll be posting my starting pic after my HYH reveal on Dec. 31st.



I'm in your HYH challenge myself and its the first time I'm going to make it all the way through, lol.  Go ME!  



babyu21 said:


> Count me in!! I will post a pic in a few minutes. I have some plain old castor oil to use up but I am really liking the ingredients in the Ultra Sheen Ultra Care Moisture Blend Oil Rich Hair and Scalp Serum.
> 
> http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/ul...h-hair-and-scalp-serum/ID=prod6066057-product



Shockingly enough, those ingredients look really good. I would have never expected that from Ultra Sheen.


*THANKS EVERYONE ELSE FOR JOINING!
LETS KEEP IT GOING!*​


----------



## babyu21 (Nov 27, 2011)

Evallusion that is exactly what I thought when I looked at the ingredient list. Its practically everything I would have put into an oil myself, all the good natural oils. Wal-Mart has it for around $4.00 a bottle. 

I think a lot of companies are stepping their game up with this whole natural healthy hair movement.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm joining! I will update this post with more details and a pic.


Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## Royalq (Nov 27, 2011)

Im in!
What type of Castor Oil will you be using: JBCO or Regular
Tell us a bit about your hair:4a-4b natural ,4 inch twa
How will you be using your Castor Oil:on my scalp 2-3 times a week
starting pics-


----------



## Adonia1987 (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm in! I've been oiling my scalp with JBCO for about a month now.

*What type of Castor Oil will you be using*:
JBCO on scalp, Castor Oil mied with Argan Oil o length of hair

*Tell us a bit about your hair:*
I am natural, APL. My hair is baby fine and low density, I hope to thicken up and soften my hair with consistent use.

*How will you be using your Castor Oil:*
I will oil my scalp 3x a week.

Pic coming soon...


----------



## chelseatiara (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm in! I love Castor Oil!!

What type of Castor Oil will you be using: Just cold pressed i get off of ebay...

Tell us a bit about your hair: It's about a 2-3 inch twa at the moment 

How will you be using your Castor Oil: I will be sealing my hair, edges, scalp, and using castor oil under my ecostyler for wash-n-gos at least 3 times a week!!!

Link to my end of the year length checks taken tonight (ignore the face  )

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157628632340163/with/6599279373/


----------



## TopShelf (Nov 27, 2011)

Im in:

What type of Castor Oil will you be using: Baidyanath (made in India)
Tell us a bit about your hair:I have 4 somthing, natural, fine, dense, colored hair
How will you be using your Castor Oil: I will apply to my scalp during the week. I will be alternating with apricot oil for my itchy scalp


Nov 2011


----------



## -PYT (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm in! I'll be back to answer my questions


----------



## TonicaG (Nov 27, 2011)

Awesome Challenge - I'm in!!!

*What type of Castor Oil will you be using*: JBCO/Regular Castor Oil

*Tell us a bit about your hair*: I'm relaxed, 3C and I'm about 2 to 3 inches from waist length.  I believe with this challenge it will help me get there quicker. 

*How will you be using your Castor Oil:* I will apply only to my scalp at least 2 to 3 times a week.  I plan to heat it before applying it, I find if it's heated it goes on better because it's so thick.

~ I will add photos later, I just got a relaxer and I used small barrell rollers ~


----------



## LaBelleLL (Nov 27, 2011)

i'm in. i'll add photo later.

my responses:
What type of Castor Oil will you be using: *l'huile maskreti from Haiti*

Tell us a bit about your hair: *I'm actually not sure of my texture or length. I'm going to buy that length check tank top and will post my picture here & as my siggy. I'll ask you guys where you think I am in terms of length.*

How will you be using your Castor Oil: *in my pre-poos, scalp 3x a week & seal 2-3x a week. 
*


----------



## -PYT (Nov 27, 2011)

Okay i'm back
What type of Castor Oil will you be using: Just cold pressed i get from drugstore or health food store

Tell us a bit about your hair: i'm a 4b coarse, thick natural. Thick oil like castor is the only one that keeps moisture on for me.

How will you be using your Castor Oil: I will be sealing my hair after washing at least once a week. This is the best method of keeping in moisture for me.

***will post a starting pic sometime next month


----------



## Curlykutie (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm in 
*What type of Castor Oil will you be using:* I'll be using JBCO mixed with a little coconut oil


*Tell us a bit about your hair: *I'm nautral 3c/4a S/L I'm just trying to thicken my hair.


*How will you be using your Castor Oil: *3 times per week


----------



## *~Mocha~* (Nov 27, 2011)

Can I join?

What type of Castor Oil will you be using: JBCO 

Tell us a bit about your hair: Im natural with 4something hair. Straightened my hair is N/L


How will you be using your Castor Oil: at least 3 times per week on scalp, ends and egdes

1st showing top length.2nd thin edges.. 3rd and 4th back length


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Nov 27, 2011)

I am in, I have been thinking about using castor oil. 

I am just going to use regular castor oil.
I am not sure what my hair type is (and it is different all over my head lol) but its 4 3/4 inches long stretched. 
I plan to seal with it, I hope this helps grow out my twa faster

I will attach another pic closer to the start date, I might grow 3 inches this month  **crosses fingers*


----------



## tiffers (Nov 27, 2011)

What type of Castor Oil will you be using: Saravun's Scalp Oil (shea and castor oil mix), regla ol' dollar store CO and if I can get my grubby little hands on it, Extra Dark JBCO. 

Tell us a bit about your hair: Natural‚ with a maddening combination of 3c/4a/4b kinks‚ coils and frizz.  A little past CBL when stretched, on my way to APL. 

How will you be using your Castor Oil: On my scalp 4-5 days a week, might occasionally seal with it too.

Attached a pic of my hair-- just took it today for the challenge.


----------



## zora (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm in.

I'll be using l'huile maskreti

My hair is 1/3 natural, 1/3 texturized and 1/3 relaxed.  Somewhere between SL and APL

I'm going to try to use it 3x a week on scalp, but my hair is thin.  I'll definitely use it as a pre-poo.


----------



## Curly Lee (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm in.
I'm natural and APL.
I'll be using castor oil on my edges to help them grow in. I'll also mix in my DC from  time to time.
I'm using now castor oil, when this runs out I'll be using JBCO.

Will update and post more pictures at the end of December.


----------



## tashastangles (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey ladies!
I'm natural 3c/4a
bsl
I'm using regular castor oil
On scalp 3x wkly
In oil seal mixture also

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## faithVA (Nov 27, 2011)

*What type of Castor Oil will you be using:*
I have a castor oil blend I received with another purchase. It has castor oil as a base with several other oils and essential oils.

*Tell us a bit about your hair::*
My hair is 4B, medium density, SL. My hair at the crown is thinner. It has crown in a lot since the beginning of the year but I want it thicker.

*How will you be using your Castor Oil:*
At least 1x a week I will use it to do a scalp massage. I will apply it to my scalp prior to adding my conditioner. And I will apply it to my scalp mid week just as an oil.

I will post my starting pic in December.


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm in! 


*What type of Castor Oil will you be using:* I will be using mostly Home Health brand castor oil.  I have some JBCO left, but not sure if I will reorder once I'm done with it.  Its a bit of a challenge because I cant get it on the ground and shipping for it is expensive.

*Tell us a bit about your hair:*
Medium density
Medium/fine strands
Porous
4a/3c

*How will you be using your Castor Oil:*
Scalp massages 3x a week.  I will also use it on my edges and seal the length of my hair with my homemade liquid hair balm which has castor oil in it. 

I will post a photo later.


----------



## Evallusion (Nov 28, 2011)

LaBelleLL and zora   Where are you ladies getting your Hatian Castor Oil from?


----------



## TeeSGee (Nov 28, 2011)

What type of Castor Oil will you be using:JBCO

Tell us a bit about your hair:
I am currently relaxed and would love to thicken up my edges and nape.

How will you be using your Castor Oil:
I will be oiling my scalp 3x wkly with JBCO.


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Nov 28, 2011)

Can I do this challenge for my daughter she's 7?


----------



## zora (Nov 28, 2011)

Evallusion said:


> LaBelleLL and zora   Where are you ladies getting your Hatian Castor Oil from?



Evallusion  My mom got some for me in Miami.  She makes it seem it's hard to get.  When I lived in NY, there was a merchant who sold it and I had no problem getting it.


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 28, 2011)

*What type of Castor Oil will you be using:*
I will be using JBCO mixed with peppermint oil/coconut oil.

*Tell us a bit about your hair:*
I have natural APL hair. I have 4a/b hair that has medium strands with high density. I will be wearing wigs/half wigs. My hair will be cornrows. Ends tuck away.
*How will you be using your Castor Oil:*
I will be massaging the Castor Oil into my scalp at least 3 times per week, but very lightly, my scalp tends to itch. I will also my JBCO mix with sulfur for my edges only. I have a spot I want to thicken up.[/QUOTE]

*Cornrows*:





Last length check in June/July. I will not be doing a length check until the end of Jan. I will update then.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 28, 2011)

What type of Castor Oil will you be using:
I will be using JBCO as well as my regular Castor Oil.

Tell us a bit about your hair:
I am natural with a head full of thick curly, unruly hair.  I love it, and I hate it.  2011 was a rough year for me (breakage and a run in with the scissor happy stylist at the Dominican salon).  I would really like to work on retaining length in 2012.

How will you be using your Castor Oil:
I will be massaging the Castor Oil into my scalp at least 3 times per week. 
I will also be mixing it with my conditioners.

I'm hoping this, coupled with my steamer and protective styles will help with retention.

Please help me get out of BSL/MBL limbo...

I will post my starting pic after the HYH Reveal on December 31st.


----------



## LaBelleLL (Nov 28, 2011)

Evallusion said:


> @LaBelleLL and @zora   Where are you ladies getting your Hatian Castor Oil from?



from Haiti by way of Miami. my parents swear the kind they import to Miami is of better quality than what is sold in NY. either way, you just have to find a good vendor that doesn't corrupt the oil to increase their supply.

hth!


----------



## prettybyrd (Nov 28, 2011)

Count me in!  I am in the Full and Healthy Crown and Edges challenge, so this works out well!

What type of Castor Oil will you be using: Tropic Isle JBCO with Coconut Oil.  I may try the Lavendar one too.

Tell us a bit about your hair: My hair strands are medium textured and medium thickness. ( I think my hair would be classified as 4a...I dunno...)  My edges are in recovery and the sides are thin.  I am using the JBCO and massage to thicken up these areas.

How will you be using your Castor Oil:  As a nightly massage especially for my edges, crowns, and sides.  I really like using it on my scalp while warm.  mmmm!

I am in several challenges for 2012, so I will post a pic in my siggy by January.  Until then, I have pics here.


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 29, 2011)

Is anyone going to use their castor oil straight, or will you mix it with other oils?  I used it straight on my scalp last night via a color applicator bottle and by the morning, it felt like my hair sucked it all up!


----------



## tajaun (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm joining! I will update this post with more details and a pic.

by the way who know where i can buy some jbco in the washington dc/baltimore area ??


----------



## prettybyrd (Nov 29, 2011)

greenandchic, the one I use now has coconut oil mixed with the JBCO.  I've found that my hair responds just like your with the coconut oil and the plain JBCO.  I also apply using a color applicator.  It allows just enough to come out.


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 29, 2011)

prettybyrd - Thanks for the heads up! When I find a place that wont charge me $$$ for shipping for the JBCO, I will get more of that.  I've been hording the bottle I have for almost a year because of cost of shipping since its almost impossible to get it in the States on the ground.


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm in. I take my pic when I start the Crown & Glory challenge.
What type of Castor Oil will you be using: JBCO most likely mixed with another oil & Saravun Castor Oil Cream
Tell us a bit about your hair: natural, I think 4-5 inches/4a/b/I dunno
How will you be using your Castor Oil- mostly on my scalp - 3+ times per week, my use on length since I will be in kinky twists for crown & glory challenge

ETA: delete pic & attach instead, since not showing for all


----------



## prettybyrd (Nov 29, 2011)

greenandchic, the Tropic Isle Living website has a list of distributors, some with links to the pages where they sell the product on line.  I see you're on the WC, and there is a distributor with a website located in CA - perhaps the shipping will be less from that location for you.  Here's the link.

ETA:  There's also one in Washington.  I'm guessing that means Washington state since I don't recognize the area code.


----------



## prettybyrd (Nov 29, 2011)

This is good for everyone actually - Jamaica Hut sells Tropic Isle Living JBCO (and other products) and ships three products for only 4.95 to the US and Canada.

I've never used this company before, but with those shipping rates, I thought it might be worth mentioning for some of the ladies here!


----------



## tajaun (Nov 29, 2011)

I have relaxed somewhere between neck and shoulder length hair. i would like to obtain a FULL, THICK, HEALTHY, APL or BSL. I will apply castor oil to my scalp atleast 3 times a week in my mega tek mixture. Also seal with co. i will be using regular drugstore/walmart brand. UNLESS there is someone in the Washington DC/ Baltimore area who knows where i can get some JBCO preferrably the extra dark


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 29, 2011)

prettybyrd said:


> This is good for everyone actually - Jamaica Hut sells Tropic Isle Living JBCO (and other products) and ships three products for only 4.95 to the US and Canada.
> 
> I've never used this company before, but with those shipping rates, I thought it might be worth mentioning for some of the ladies here!



Thanks for the heads up, I was just looking at that!
:reddancer:


----------



## prettybyrd (Nov 29, 2011)

tajaun - If you are in Baltimore, you can get JBCO from Everyone's Place on North Avenue.  The area is a little scary, but the store is nice.  Call ahead to make sure they have it before you go, and I don't know if it's extra dark or not.

No, problem greenandchic!  When I saw that I got excited!


----------



## tajaun (Nov 29, 2011)

i am mapquesting it right now, thank u.


----------



## tajaun (Nov 29, 2011)

Everyones place is out...she says in about a month


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm in Evallusion if someone can explain to me how you get the castor oil to work WITHOUT SEVERE ITCHING?  I use to sell it at my sister's shop last year, but it stopped after about 2 mnths lol!  

I still have a bunch of *lavender* (4 oz & 8 oz ) only for those interested & can't get it on the ground!  (I have some listed in the swap/sell section)
*
Lavender jbco for sale
*


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Nov 29, 2011)

Evallusion I don't usually take pics, so I may have to follow along from the sidelines
put this is a great time for me to pick back up and learn what the heck to do with all the castor oil i have left

It made me itch... however 6-9 mnths later I'm still itching lol... so heyell i guess it may not have been the castor oil
needless to say, my crown is thinner b/c I am an excessive shedder (especially during colder months) and I scratch this area all day every day!  

So I will learn from you ladies a concoction that works best... and it will only or mostly be applied to my crown & edges


----------



## Evallusion (Nov 29, 2011)

tiffjust2002  Sure she can join.  Now you've got me wanting to try this with my toddler.

greenandchic  I'm going to be using my oil straight but I'm planing to use sulfur and/rosemary eo mixed in.  I apply my oil with an applicator bottle as well and I've also found that my scalp sucks up JBCO, but not so much with regular Castor Oil.

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT  Perhaps you are allergic to it then.  Try cutting it with another oil, if the itchies persist, I would stop usage.

*And a big welcome to everyone else!!  Lets keep it going!! *


----------



## prettybyrd (Nov 29, 2011)

tajaun said:


> Everyones place is out...she says in about a month



oh, boo!  I'll keep my eyes peeled for you!  There have to be other places selling this in a store here.


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 29, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT
I have this problem too! What I do is mix the JBCO with coconut oil, heat it up for 15 secs in the microwave, then add peppermint or tea tree oil  (about 7/8 drops) and lightly massage it on my scalp.
No itchies for me. 
I bought my JBCO from ebay, you guys should check there too!


----------



## TopShelf (Nov 29, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT Only the JBCO caused me to itch, I now use and Indian brand that I willpost when i get home and my scalp is fine.
 It's called Baidyanath. Found in an Indian store


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi, I want in please!  I really like massaging castor oil to my scalp. I was using another brand and recently ran out. So, I just bought jbco (Tropic Isle brand) from a bss store in Atl. while visiting relatives for Thanksgiving. I also scooped up a jar of jbco hair food pomade. I plan to use jbco mixed with Bee mine growth serum 3+ times a week and apply the pomade to scalp/hair the night before I wash/dc and/or co-wash. I have nl hair and I'm serious about growing out a healthy head of shoulder length hair for 2012. My edges have thinned out a bit due to post partum shedding and I really want to see them grow back in full. 

Starting pics:


----------



## empressri (Nov 29, 2011)

*What type of Castor Oil will you be using:*

Regular old cold pressed home health castor oil. 

*Tell us a bit about your hair:
*

It's healthy all around for the most part, I do tend to get split ends though if they get too dry.

*How will you be using your Castor Oil:*

Sealing! I might mix some with my ceramide oil mix to use on my scalp.

This is a picture with my hair already sealed with castor oil. The moisture retention is out of this world!


----------



## Meadow (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm in 

I will be using JBCO that I bought from Amazon.

My hair is relaxed and comes past my shoulders. I have no idea what type it is. When I was natural, and I washed it, I had fluffy hair with loose and tight curls. Don't know what that means, but it was cute!. I am currently nursing my sensitive scalp back to health after a bad reaction to hair color. I bet I will be using all natural dyes next time!

I will be using my castor oil with a combination of tea tree and peppermint to soothe my scalp and add a bit of fragrance. I will get the hubby to massage it into the scalp...

starting pic:


----------



## tajaun (Nov 29, 2011)

The moisture retention is out of this world![/QUOTE]
 Your hair period is out of this world!


----------



## 20perlz (Nov 29, 2011)

*What type of Castor Oil will you be using:

*Drugstore castor oil.

*Tell us a bit about your hair:
*
My hair is relaxed 4A/B. Between SL and APL. Damaged cuz I am hard headed and keep falling off the wagon....I have never used castor oil before and I want thicker edges.

*How will you be using your Castor Oil:*

Will be scalp massaging 3X a week (at least). (I also plan to oil my daughters scalp on the same schedule).

I will post a picture before the beginning of the challenge....


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Nov 30, 2011)

Evallusion said:


> @tiffjust2002 Sure she can join. Now you've got me wanting to try this with my toddler.
> 
> @greenandchic I'm going to be using my oil straight but I'm planing to use sulfur and/rosemary eo mixed in. I apply my oil with an applicator bottle as well and I've also found that my scalp sucks up JBCO, but not so much with regular Castor Oil.
> 
> ...


 
LOL Thanks! now i have a quick question do you rinse the castor oil out of your hair or do you leave it until the next time you wash or co-wash. I have only used it a couple of times on my DD and I added EVOO to it (3 parts castor oil to 1 part evoo) and I had her sleep overnight with it and shampooed it out. But I only wash her hair once a week or once every two weeks. so I am wondering would I have to do it 3x a week now?


----------



## naturalnikki (Nov 30, 2011)

I want in!!!!

What type of Castor Oil will you be using:
JBCO

Tell us a bit about your hair:

My hair is 4B natural, no where near the length I want it to be.  It's longer in the top than it is anywhere else.

How will you be using your Castor Oil:
I will be using mine for sealing mostly!


----------



## empressri (Nov 30, 2011)

tajaun said:


> The moisture retention is out of this world!


 Your hair period is out of this world![/QUOTE]

tajaun you are too sweet!!! 


SO said that my hair particularly at my roots is looking thicker already.

I knew to ask the fine detail oriented one if he noticed a difference lol


----------



## Barbara (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a lot of oils I'm trying to get rid of, so I'll mix them with the castor oil--since I can't stand it alone.


----------



## kupenda (Dec 1, 2011)

I've been going back and forth about this thread forever. But its time I joined. I bought castor oil a year ago and HATED how it weighed down my hair and was so thick and sticky. So I added it to other oils and deep conditioners to use it up. And then I read that people massage their scalps with it so I did that too. Didn't pay any mind to the fact that my chronic itchy scalp was alleviated, my crown was growing back and felt amazing, my edges were filling in after a bad see in, and I had gained two inches in length in two months. It wasn't until I stopped using it that everything went seriously downhill. Now, I'm trying to get my hair and scalp in good condition again. So I'm joining! I will be massaging my scalp nightly with a small amount of castor oil, focusing on my problem areas. I will also be using it to seal, as a pomade, and to overall make my hair feel soft. I wish I had known back then what I had stumbled on. I would be on my way to BSB by now


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## prettybyrd (Dec 1, 2011)

tiffjust2002 said:


> LOL Thanks! now i have a quick question do you rinse the castor oil out of your hair or do you leave it until the next time you wash or co-wash. I have only used it a couple of times on my DD and I added EVOO to it (3 parts castor oil to 1 part evoo) and I had her sleep overnight with it and shampooed it out. But I only wash her hair once a week or once every two weeks. so I am wondering would I have to do it 3x a week now?



tiffjust2002 - I don't know if you were seeking an answer from anyone in particular, but I leave mine in until I wash on Saturdays.  I apply the JBCO a few times per week when I braid my hair at night.  Sometimes I use enough the night before that I don't have to add more.  I only wash more than once per week if I add gel to my hair and I need to wash it out to style the next day.


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 1, 2011)

tiffjust2002 said:


> LOL Thanks! now i have a quick question do you rinse the castor oil out of your hair or do you leave it until the next time you wash or co-wash. I have only used it a couple of times on my DD and I added EVOO to it (3 parts castor oil to 1 part evoo) and I had her sleep overnight with it and shampooed it out. But I only wash her hair once a week or once every two weeks. so I am wondering would I have to do it 3x a week now?



I leave it in until wash day.  Its funny because as thick and sticky as it can be, it soaks into my hair and scalp to the point I no longer notice it. I don't know how it works but it does.  I apply it every other day.


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 1, 2011)

tiffjust2002  I leave mine in until wash day and will be doing the same for my toddler.  If you are using JBCO, it absorbs really well.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm so excited for this challenge that I've already started oiling my scalp.


----------



## cutenss (Dec 1, 2011)

I wanna join  I use to be a challenger when BG would have the challenges.  I even won a prize, in one of the challenges/drawings.  And I received great growth   I have a little JBCO that I usually make an oil mixture with.  I will do this with my own personal WEN challenge, that I am starting, starting Jan 1.  I will post a pic when I flatiron on Monday.


----------



## prettybyrd (Dec 1, 2011)

cutenss - What's your oil mixture for the JBCO?

OT - From the looks of your siggy, best wishes are in order. Wishing you all the best!


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 1, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I'm so excited for this challenge that I've already started oiling my scalp.


 
Same here!  I've been going at it for about a month now.  But today I decided to try something new and add a little bit of sulfur to it.  I'm going to try it for 30 days and see what happens. 



cutenss said:


> I wanna join  I use to be a challenger when BG would have the challenges. I even won a prize, in one of the challenges/drawings. And I received great growth  I have a little JBCO that I usually make an oil mixture with. I will do this with my own personal WEN challenge, that I am starting, starting Jan 1. I will post a pic when I flatiron on Monday.


 

Yup, I remember you from that challenge! I was one of the challengers that won the free bottle of JBCO with you.   BlackGeisha has been MIA for a while now and she never finished that last challenge.  I hope everything is okay with her.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 1, 2011)

Evallusion, girl, how do you stand it?  I mean the JBCO is stinky enough by itself (smells like ashes to me).  I have some sublime sulfur powder, and I'm trying to will myself to use it.  Peeeewww...


----------



## TopShelf (Dec 1, 2011)

used castor oil and apricot oil on my scalp last night


----------



## cutenss (Dec 1, 2011)

prettybyrd Thank you for the well wishes  Me getting married next year is one of the main reasons for getting in this challenge.  I want thick, luscious mane for my BIG day.  Plus I want to start the year using mostly natural products, less sulphates, more ayurvedic powders, and oils, etc.  

Anywhoo, my castor oil mixtures would consist of my favorite oils, which include:  grapeseed, jojoba, and avocado.  These are all  for the hair and scalp.  They blend well together, and are also good for sealing.  I think that I hope helps.  If your hair has favorite oils, JBCO makes a perfect base.  I hope this helps.  And if have any ohter questions, just ask me.

Evallusion, hey girl  Thanks for starting this challenge.  The castor oils challenges were always the one I would stick too.


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks ladies where do you buy that JBCO I only have the drug store kind : /


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 1, 2011)

*What type of Castor Oil will you be using:
*I will use the normal castor oil, IMO an oil keeps its properties when it cold-pressed. So I don't see a necessary to buy the black oil. 

*Tell us a bit about your hair:
*I'm a natural type 4 hair. my favorite protective style is twists, with my own hair. and i am APL. 

*How will you be using your Castor Oil:
*I will be massaging Castor Oil into my scalp at least 3 times per week. I will also "GHE" with it 3 times per week (after scalp massaging )
I will also seal my hair with it but in a pomade form(homemade).

Will post pictures at end of the month.
my goal is to keep my hair moisturized at its most ^^


----------



## choctaw (Dec 1, 2011)

mmm ... castor oil ... 
spray bottle: rose water, castor oil, conditioner
eco custard
pomade
oil rinses
ayurvedic powder or herb infusions
add to henna paste


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 2, 2011)

Last night I oiled my scalp with JBCO and then misted my twists with rosewater instead of regular water, then baggied. This morning when I woke up my twists were so shiny and juicy.

I think I'm in love.


----------



## kupenda (Dec 2, 2011)

Massaged with castor oil last night. Coated my hair strands in it before pinning it up for bed. And rubbed it on this morning before leaving for work. Put it in my car so I can add some to my ends during my lunch break 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kupenda (Dec 2, 2011)

Ok. Got my picture. Completely forgot to post it before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## dyamonds10 (Dec 2, 2011)

I am going to join....I will post specs later and a picture!


----------



## tajaun (Dec 3, 2011)

I went to the bss to buy some jbco, I really dont think it was jamaician black or haitian black...the labels varied in shades. Also i opened the bottles smelled the oil and looked at it. It looked and smelled like regular castor oil for $8.99 , I dont remember the name brand. but i did see made in the USA on the back. It had a really simple name and i .forgot it, i wanted to research it. However my question for u ladies is ......is jamacian black and haitian black co...BLACK, or is it clear??? I am thinking that these folks went to the drug store bought regular co and put it in a bottle and made there own labels, thats why they were different shades of brown. Annnnd i have known some bss to be ripoffs, so i dont feel as though im wrong for considering this. Also the bottle wasnt sealed.


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 3, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Evallusion, girl, how do you stand it?  I mean the JBCO is stinky enough by itself (smells like ashes to me).  I have some sublime sulfur powder, and I'm trying to will myself to use it.  Peeeewww...



LOL.  The sublime sulfur that I have doesn't have much of a smell.  It almost smells like a light metal.  But even still, I'm only going to use the sulfur mix every other day--don't want the SO to start complainin', 



tajaun said:


> I went to the bss to buy some jbco, I really dont think it was jamaician black or haitian black...the labels varied in shades. Also i opened the bottles smelled the oil and looked at it. It looked and smelled like regular castor oil for $8.99 , I dont remember the name brand. but i did see made in the USA on the back. It had a really simple name and i .forgot it, i wanted to research it. However my question for u ladies is ......is jamacian black and haitian black co...BLACK, or is it clear??? I am thinking that these folks went to the drug store bought regular co and put it in a bottle and made there own labels, thats why they were different shades of brown. Annnnd i have known some bss to be ripoffs, so i dont feel as though im wrong for considering this. Also the bottle wasnt sealed.



All of the JBCO that I have bought came in a dark brown glass bottle.  The color has always been a very faint light brown color and the smell reminds me of **cigarette ashes**  but


----------



## ResieCupp (Dec 3, 2011)

Count me in! 

*What type of Castor Oil will you be using:*
Homemade castor oil mix , and Home Health Castor Oil

*Tell us a bit about your hair:*
I am natural, approaching SL. My hair is fine and color treated at the top, I hope to thicken up my edges.

*How will you be using your Castor Oil:*
I will oil my scalp 3x a week.


----------



## Harina (Dec 3, 2011)

don't people prepoo with castor oil as well.


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 3, 2011)

Harina said:


> don't people prepoo with castor oil as well.




Yes, although I've never done it before.


----------



## Phaer (Dec 3, 2011)

I love JBCO, so I am in. 

I am natural sL (stretched)
I keep my hair in Kinky Twist and wigs in between each installation
I love JBCO mixed with Aloe Vera gel. If I have some I mix a little bit of megatek.
I apply it every other night, alternating with my coconut moisturizing mix.

I am determined not to get impatient with my hair and plan on following my regimen for the whole year before I do a lenght check. I am also living in my hair bonnet; that is to say if I am home, I have my bonnet on, so that if I feel like taking a nap or lie down on the couch my hair is already protected.


----------



## GIJane (Dec 3, 2011)

Just sat under the steamer with castor oil. I have been oiling my scalp with my castor oil mix 4x a week. I also seal my ends with castor oil everday.  I think I am going to cut back with some of the sealing. I might go to sealing 3x a week.  I have low porosity hair. I need to up my moisture. I just took another picture. I think my hair might have retain some of its growth since my last pic. Not for sure. Well good luck challengers.


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 3, 2011)

Checking in:  Misted my hair and did my JBCO/Rosemary/Sulfur scalp massage today.


----------



## thickhairdinahaugust (Dec 3, 2011)

i want to join this challenge. I'm in! I've been oiling my scalp with JBCO for about a month now.

What type of Castor Oil will you be using:
JBCO mixed with tea tree

Tell us a bit about your hair:
I am relaxed, APL. My hair is thick, I hope to grow my hair with consistent use.

How will you be using your Castor Oil:
I will oil my scalp 3x a week or more if im not feeling lazy.

Pic coming soon...


----------



## Bublin (Dec 3, 2011)

Not sure if this question has already been asked.......
Is this Challenge open to anyone or only those in the USA?


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 3, 2011)

Bublin said:


> Not sure if this question has already been asked.......
> Is this Challenge open to anyone or only those in the USA?



Anyone can join...you guys are gonna kill me with shipping, lol.


----------



## hondahoney007 (Dec 3, 2011)

What type of Castor Oil will you be using:
NOW Solutions Castor Oil 100% pure 

Tell us a bit about your hair:
I've decided to transition from relaxed to natural. (Last relaxer August 1, 2011) I've had a major set back since I have a semi permanent color and relaxer in my hair.(Major no no for me.)

How will you be using your Castor Oil:
I will be oiling my scalp 3x per wk (especially my nape and edges)

I will add pics before Jan 1st


----------



## faithVA (Dec 3, 2011)

I haven't started using my castor oil yet. I already have an oil blend of other things and I am going to use that up for the month of December. I have an castor oil blend that I will add some EOs to and use that starting January 1 whether or not I am finished with the other oil blend.

I won't be in the twist challenge in January, so I will be able to take my hair down more often to give myself a scalp massage.


----------



## cbanks67 (Dec 3, 2011)

Ooh I'm looking for a new challenge to join. This one might be it.


----------



## tajaun (Dec 3, 2011)

About to apply dc, baggy, and go to sleep. Rinse in the am, moisturizer and seal. Apply sulfur mix when dry. 
Happy hair growing.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2011)

I figured out a way to be in the twist challenge and this one  Styled my hair in twists tonight in such a way that midweek I can just take down the center section, oil and retwist without too much of a problem. Things are falling into place.


----------



## keelioness (Dec 4, 2011)

Please include me in the challenge. I am currently using Home Health Cold Processed/ Pressed Castor Oil mixed with Now Brand jojoba oil. 

About my hair: I am currently in micros thanks to a SHS who claimed she was only cutting 1" of hair. Of course she cut abt 2-3" .Anyhoo..starting pick was taken 2 weeks b4 micro install.I am doing the Greenhouse effect..applying jojoba/Castor at night , covering with plastic cap and a bonnet.


Sent from my ADR6300 using ADR6300


----------



## kupenda (Dec 4, 2011)

Massaging and sealing ends with castor tonight


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Bublin (Dec 4, 2011)

Evallusion said:


> Anyone can join...you guys are gonna kill me with shipping, lol.


 
That's why i asked (don't be picking out my name and then put it back in the hat cus it's gonna cost you too much ).

@Evallusion I'm in.

*What type of Castor Oil will you be using:*
Cold Pressed Castor Oil from Baldwins (health food store in London). I will be mixing it with Jojoba Oil and some Lavender and Rosemary Oil. Using it straight makes my scalp itch.

*Tell us a bit about your hair:*
Natural. Fine hair that tangles/breaks really easily. I am between SL and APL when stretched.

*How will you be using your Castor Oil:*
Whenever my scalp feels dry and on the length to seal after washing  or whenever i moisturise which is once or twice a day.

Today i applied to my scalp with an applicator bottle and then to the ends after i moisturised.


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 4, 2011)

Bublin ,  lol.  If you win, I got you.  You have my word.


----------



## NewHairWOWeave (Dec 4, 2011)

What type of Castor Oil will you be using: *JBCO*

Tell us a bit about your hair: *I'm relaxed and recovering from a setback. Im SL and will be weaving my hair or getting a great wig/s for the New Year for the HYH Challene*

How will you be using your Castor Oil: *I will be using an applicator bottle to better reach the scalp 3-4 times a week and applying it to the length of my hair before it gets braided.*


----------



## tajaun (Dec 4, 2011)

Soo far soo good, ive been consistant with my regimen and hair is thickening up. whoop whoop.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 5, 2011)

It's a good thing I saw this thread.  It reminded me that tonight was the night for oiling my scalp with JBCO.  I have my baggy and satin bonnet on and I'm all set for bed.


----------



## Tonto (Dec 5, 2011)

Evallusion said:


> !!!!!Castor Oil Challenge 2012!!!!!
> (I'm borrowing from @BlackGeisha 's previous challenges)​
> 
> The challenge will begin on January 1, 2012 and end on April 1, 2012. ​
> ...


I AM IN!!! I will be using Cold Pressed Castor oil.
My have 4b hair (even though I don't like the hair typing system). I am very close to APL (like less than half an inch). I want to maximize my retention and master my hair like never before.
I will be using my Castor oil mixed with another oil (Grape-seed or Jojoba or Olive) and massage it three times a week on my scalp and seal my hair with it. Pictures of my hair will be poster January


----------



## allmundjoi (Dec 5, 2011)

Oopsie.

These dayum phone apps-can't thank, can't see animated gifs and often can't see avatars.


----------



## WantNatural (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm in.  I've been sealing with castor oil for over a month now, and using it in DC's for a year.

*What type of Castor Oil will you be using:*
I will be using plain drugstore castor oil, when I run out I'll start using the cold pressed castor oil.

*Tell us a bit about your hair:*
I'm natural, longest layer is about APL.  The center back of my hair is thinner and shorter than the rest.  I want to help growth and retention in this area.  I also have some thinning in my edges.  I want overall thickness and moisture retention in my hair.

*How will you be using your Castor Oil:
*I am using another oil infusion on my entire scalp right now, but will focus oiling my problem areas - center back and edges - at least 3 times per week.  I also seal nightly and baggy/GHE, and add castor oil to my weekly DC.

I will add starting pic before the end of December.  If I don't flatiron I'll be sure to post starting and ending pics with the same style for comparison.


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 5, 2011)

This is sort of a test post for my starting pic to see how it translates in a post. I started my KT, about 1/2 done. I took a pic before I started, but it flipped and I didn't realize it came out so dark. May try to take another pic with the sections I have left.

Ladies - let me know if I need a better pic, its not too bad to me, but I know how we are about pics around these parts


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 5, 2011)

Golden75, you may want to actually post your pic in the thread instead of in your siggy.  That way, if you decide to change your siggy, your pic will still be in the thread.


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 5, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> @Golden75, you may want to actually post your pic in the thread instead of in your siggy. That way, if you decide to change your siggy, your pic will still be in the thread.


 

@Ms_CoCo37 - I have issues with that . Everytime I try to post a pic in a thread i get the dreaded red "X". It shows on my side, but no one else can see it. Let me see if a can create an album on LHCF then copy and paste. I was told an online album will avoid the X. Then I can try to take another pic of the top 1/2 of my head


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 5, 2011)

Golden75, girl you sound like me!  Don't feel bad, it took me a minute to figure out how to get my pix to post correctly.  

1.	Definitely create an album.  
2.	Upload your picture into your album.
3.	Open this thread in a separate window, and click on post comment.  
4.	Once you get into the body of your message you can click on the Insert *Image icon above (the little mountain landscape with the sun).  
5.	Copy the URL link from the pic you want to insert (from your album) and paste it in the Insert Image prompt.  

Your pic should show up.


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 5, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 - Thanks, it worked! I would not have figured that one out in a millions years, and I usually figure things out without instructions!!! The pic is like super duper huge, so I'll retake pics tonight.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2011)

I oiled my scalp with the castor oil blend last night. My scalp was a little dry after my wash and henna regimen. The castor oil was soothing. My hair doesn't like a lot of oil but my scalp does  I may oil my problem sections every night and the rest of my scalp every 2 to 3 nights.


----------



## prettybyrd (Dec 5, 2011)

I tried the lavender JBCo last night, and the smell is so strong!  I'll be going back to coconut oil and JBCO tonight.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 5, 2011)

I will pre-poo overnight with my mixture of jojoba oil/jamaican black castor oil/wheat germ oil and I will co-wash in the AM.


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 5, 2011)

Got my Castor Oil on today.


----------



## empressri (Dec 5, 2011)

Did my hair yesterday with anita grant stuff, used her coconut and castor oil and then my regular home health castor oil freely on top.


----------



## Foxglove (Dec 5, 2011)

Got some regular cold pressed castor oil. Will start once I get braided up this weekend


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 5, 2011)

empressri said:


> Did my hair yesterday with anita grant stuff, used her coconut and castor oil and then my regular home health castor oil freely on top.



I really need to look into ordering stuff from Anita Grant after the New Year...


----------



## Royalq (Dec 5, 2011)

im applying my JBCO mix, it has a little bit of olive oil but not much. ill be applying it at least 2x a week. i get my tropical isle castor oil on the ground about a 5 minute drive away for 7 dollars.


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 5, 2011)

Here are some photos to start the challenge. I don' take the best photos of myself or hair so bear with me.  












I will use the same photos for a different challenge too.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2011)

My scalp was asking for it so rubbed my castor oil blend into my scalp again tonight. Did a real quick and gentle massage.


----------



## empressri (Dec 5, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> I really need to look into ordering stuff from Anita Grant after the New Year...



she's offering free shipping worldwide right now...not to oke:


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 5, 2011)

empressri said:


> she's offering free shipping worldwide right now...not to oke:



SOLD! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Curly Lee (Dec 5, 2011)

I bought a new squirt bottle from a BSS and I've been applying it to my scalp that way. When I rub my edges I try to think good things to make them grow.


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 6, 2011)

Just finished my kinky twists. Took awhile but I stopped a lot.  Will mix my jbco with kbb heavenly jojoba & apply tomorrow.


----------



## ms.mimi (Dec 6, 2011)

I want in as well...please.
What type of Castor Oil will you be using:I have JBCO right now so I'll keep on using that until it's all gone. Then I'm not sure what I will use use but it'll be caster oil. 
Tell us a bit about your hair: My hair is APL, 4a/b, natural 
How will you be using your Castor Oil: I'll massage it in focusing on temples (alittle thinner there), put in conditioners for cowashes and deep conditioners. I will seal with it as well.
I'll post a pic sometime after Xmas (but before New Year's Eve). That's the next time I'll flat iron my hair.


----------



## Royalq (Dec 6, 2011)

my scalp is much less ichy than before with jbco


----------



## Bublin (Dec 6, 2011)

Moisturised and sealed with CO mix this evening.  I also applied some to my edges.

The great thing about using CO is that after it has been tied down overnight my edges look like they have been slicked down with gel and stay like that all day.


----------



## tajaun (Dec 6, 2011)

I am maintaining my regimen, but im running out of cold press.....Does anyone know where to buy a quality brand like tropical isle CO in baltimore, washington dc....im closer to the laurel/columbia area of maryland.


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 6, 2011)

Applied jbco mixed with kbb heavenly jojoba.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2011)

Oiled my scalp with my castor oil blend and gave myself a quick, gentle scalp massage.


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 7, 2011)

Oiled my scalp with castor oil mixed with rosemary essential oil.


----------



## LimitedEdition (Dec 7, 2011)

> What type of Castor Oil will you be using: The Palma Christi and JBCO
> Tell us a bit about your hair: Im a 3b/c natural with BSL/MBL hair. My goal is to gain thickness, health and length
> How will you be using your Castor Oil: I will be sealing my ends with CO and applying CO to my edges.



Pics to come


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 7, 2011)

Evallusion - added start pic post# 48


----------



## lisajames96 (Dec 7, 2011)

Bublin said:


> Moisturised and sealed with CO mix this evening.  I also applied some to my edges.
> 
> The great thing about using CO is that after it has been tied down *overnight my edges look like they have been slicked down with gel* and stay like that all day.


After a fresh wash and applying CO, I have to wait a few days for my hair to "fluff" back up because CO seems to flatten it out even more than shea butter. But I luv this stuff and work with it.


----------



## yodie (Dec 7, 2011)

Has anyone used palma christie and castor oil? If so, is there a difference between the two? Does either or provide better growth or moisture?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 7, 2011)

I just spent the last 45 minutes upstairs detangling my hair with my little conditioner concoction (various conditioners mixed with olive, castor and almond oils). Afterwards, I oiled my scalp with JBCO and now I'm sitting under a cap. I will leave the conditioner in until I get back from picking DD up later this afternoon. I'll probably sit under my steamer for a few minutes before I wash it out.


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 7, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I just spent the last 45 minutes upstairs detangling my hair with my little conditioner concoction (various conditioners mixed with olive, castor and almond oils). Afterwards, I oiled my scalp with JBCO and now I'm sitting under a cap. I will leave the conditioner in until I get back from picking DD up later this afternoon. I'll probably sit under my steamer for a few minutes before I wash it out.



I love mixing oils and even blending a little butter (mostly shea) in my conditioners. Can't wait to do that tonight. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using ADR6350


----------



## TopShelf (Dec 7, 2011)

castor oil and apricot oil last night


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 7, 2011)

greenandchic, girl, sometimes I feel like a mad scientist!

This latest concoction makes my hair feel like silk.  When I get out of the shower my little curls pop.  It leaves my hair so soft.


----------



## CleopatrasCousin (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm in!

What type of Castor Oil will you be using: JBCO
Tell us a bit about your hair: Color treated 4a SL, much shorter and thinner edges and nape
How will you be using your Castor Oil: I will be mixing my castor oil with sulfur and emu oil and massaging it into my scalp daily(concentrating on the edges of course.)


Here are my challenge pics, they are basically of my edges, where my biggest problem is, but I will post full head photos after my was day this weekend.

















Not sure why mu pics aren't showing but here's the link:http://public.fotki.com/CleopatrasCousin/hair-healthgrowth-j/


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 7, 2011)

tajaun said:


> I am maintaining my regimen, but im running out of cold press.....Does anyone know where to buy a quality brand like tropical isle CO in baltimore, washington dc....im closer to the laurel/columbia area of maryland.



I'm not sure, hopefully someone else can answer your question.  I usually order mine online.



yodie said:


> Has anyone used palma christie and castor oil? If so, is there a difference between the two? Does either or provide better growth or moisture?



As far as I know, Palma Christi _*IS*_ Castor Oil--its the name of the plant.  Palma Christi means "Palm of Christ".  Palm--because the Castor plant has leaves in the shape of a hand.  Christ--for its healing properties.

On another note, I have not noticed any major differences with regular clear castor oil or Jamaican Black Castor Oil (JBCO).  But, I prefer JBCO because it absorbs better.  The smoky/ash smell doesn't really bother me.




Golden75 said:


> Evallusion - added start pic post# 48



I got you.  And where are those kinky twist pics?


----------



## skyslady (Dec 8, 2011)

Im in, I'll be using JBCO on my scalp 3x's a week. When is the latest time a pic can be uploaded? Got take more recent pic.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 8, 2011)

With the air so dry in my house I have been using my castor oil blend on my scalp 2x a day but mostly in my crown region. So for the winter this challenge is going to be a breeze. 

I need to pick up another bottle of castor oil as soon as possible.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 8, 2011)

Quick question.  I was just in the BSS, and I saw the Red Pimento JBCO oil.  Has anyone tried it?  If so, how did you like it.  The PJ in me wants it.  Something is really wrong with me.  I want everything I see.


----------



## sheanu (Dec 9, 2011)

What type of Castor Oil will you be using:
I'm using the Oil of Palma Christi brand of castor oil.

Tell us a bit about your hair:
I'm almost a year into my NHJ but my scalp is very sensitive and the my hair falls out very easily under tension. I went to the dermatologist to find out why I had bald spots on both temples and after doing a scalp biopsy, she diagnosed me with traction alopecia. I'm hoping the castor oil with help to strengthen my scalp and hair follicles. 

How will you be using your Castor Oil:
I'll be scalp oiling with castor oil about 3X a week.

(Be nice about the pics guys...)


----------



## kupenda (Dec 9, 2011)

still massaging with castor oil every other night. i actually have decided that regardless of the length and thickness i gain in my hair journey, i will ALWAYS massage my scalp frequently. i really love doing it and its something i look forward to. love this challenge! also, castor oil has become a serious staple for me. i dont care if run out of jojoba, grapeseed, coconut, whatever. i will always keep an extra bottle of castor on hand


----------



## Renewed1 (Dec 9, 2011)

sheanu girl don't worry. Your hair will grow out. I'm had a similar problem with my edges. But castor oil and avoiding tension around my edges has helped tremendously!! 

I have one suggestion, YMMV, but oil your edges prior to wearing your silk scarf.  My edges were getting pulled, because the scarf was too tight and my edges are really dry. 




sheanu said:


> (Be nice about the pics guys...)


----------



## Philippians413 (Dec 9, 2011)

*Count me in! *

What type of Castor Oil will you be using:
*NOW Castor Oil to start...I might get some JBCO later*

Tell us a bit about your hair:
*Natural, not so good edges or ends, thirsty all the time!*

How will you be using your Castor Oil:
*Sealing and on my scalp 3x a week*


*Will post a starting picture later on today.*


----------



## Renewed1 (Dec 9, 2011)

I apply JBCO nightly on my scalp and on the length of my hair. I noticed my ends are thickening up more and my scalp feels good. Also and more importantly, I'm seeing my new growth coming in thicker. 

I love castor oil, I use it in everything.


----------



## sheanu (Dec 9, 2011)

MarriageMaterial said:


> @sheanu girl don't worry. Your hair will grow out. I'm had a similar problem with my edges. But castor oil and avoiding tension around my edges has helped tremendously!!
> 
> I have one suggestion, YMMV, but oil your edges prior to wearing your silk scarf. My edges were getting pulled, because the scarf was too tight and my edges are really dry.


 
Thanks for the support! Question though: YMMV? What does that mean? lol


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 9, 2011)

The day before I oiled my scalp with Home Health Castor oil.  

Last night I sealed my hair with the same castor.  I tried to compare it with JBCO to see if I notice a difference - at least in terms of how it feels.  

Every night I oil my edges with it.  




sheanu said:


> What type of Castor Oil will you be using:
> I'm using the Oil of Palma Christi brand of castor oil.
> 
> Tell us a bit about your hair:
> ...




I think the castor oil will work out,  I have noticed more "baby hair" when I started using it on my edges before going to the gym.  Its a miracle oil!


----------



## yodie (Dec 9, 2011)

yodie said:


> Has anyone used palma christie and castor oil? If so, is there a difference between the two? Does either or provide better growth or moisture?



Actually, I meant to type red pimento oil. Has anyone used this?


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 9, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Quick question. I was just in the BSS, and I saw the Red Pimento JBCO oil. Has anyone tried it? If so, how did you like it. The PJ in me wants it. Something is really wrong with me. I want everything I see.


 
I haven't tried that one...off to do a google search.



sheanu said:


> What type of Castor Oil will you be using:
> I'm using the Oil of Palma Christi brand of castor oil.
> 
> Tell us a bit about your hair:
> ...


 
No worries!  Glad you joined the challenge and I can't wait to see your progress. 



sheanu said:


> Thanks for the support! Question though: YMMV? What does that mean? lol


 
I believe it stands for "Your method may vary". 



yodie said:


> Actually, I meant to type red pimento oil. Has anyone used this?



You're the second person to mention this.  I haven't tried it.  But now you all have piqued my curiousity.  No more products Eva, No more!!


----------



## Meadow (Dec 10, 2011)

Well, since I am up soo late and feel too energized to sleep, I just wanted to take this opportunity to say that I am so glad that I started using castor oil on my scalp! It feels so good, and my scalp is more calm. I took my daughter's braids down today and put some on her scalp. She likes it too. My teenager is so picky, but she really did like the way it made her scalp feel.


----------



## kupenda (Dec 10, 2011)

Massaging with castor oil, then gonna put some on my edges to lay them down for a simple ponytail today. And some on the ends since they will be exposed


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 10, 2011)

Oiled my scalp today.  I'm seeing some serious new growth in these kinky twists but I'm trying my best to hang in there.  I'm trrying to make it to December 28th for an even 8 weeks.


----------



## cynd (Dec 10, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Quick question. I was just in the BSS, and I saw the Red Pimento JBCO oil. Has anyone tried it? If so, how did you like it. The PJ in me wants it. Something is really wrong with me. I want everything I see.


 

Ms_CoCo37, I bought this recently and prepooed with it overnight, washed and did a DC the next morning.  I should have known better because it started to burn after being on for about an hour but I ignored it and slept with it on my scalp anyway because I read someone that doing this was good.  Big mistake.  I ended up with major shedding the next day.  The next time I used it (too cheap to toss it)  I followed the directions and only left it in for about 20 minute before shampooing.  Worked much better that time but I haven't gotten the nerve to try it again.


----------



## NaNaEternally (Dec 11, 2011)

I'd like to join !! I have a bottle of castor oil I bought the other day. I got it from Walmart health & beauty section....idk the brand name tho. I oiled my scalp last night and imo my hair was easier to style this morning for work. 

my current length is bottom of neck/shoulder touching. i'll post a starting pic later this evening.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm right on time so please add me Evallusion. I just bought a small bottle of JBCO and JBCO Hair Food Pomade from ayurnaturalbeauty.com so it will be here right on time for January.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh by the way, here is my starting pic:


----------



## TopShelf (Dec 11, 2011)

Castro oil and apricot oil on scalp last night 

Sent from my ADR6300 using ADR6300


----------



## CleopatrasCousin (Dec 11, 2011)

Going strong, castor/emu oil/sulfur massages.


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 11, 2011)

Applied castor oil to my scalp last night.


----------



## NaNaEternally (Dec 11, 2011)

my starting pic 


----------



## faithVA (Dec 11, 2011)

Its wash day. So I applied AVG to my roots, because it really softens them up. And then I applied my castor oil blend to my scalp and gave myself a decent scalp massage. Applied my conditioner after that. Now sitting under the heat cap for 30 minutes at least. 

My scalp is feeling much better.


----------



## mscocopuff (Dec 11, 2011)

I will be using Jamaican Black Castor oil.
Using it 5 - 6 nights a week
I mix with Eucalyptus Oil and Jojoba Oil.

Here is my starting Pic:






I have been using CO for a few months now and love the results so I am excited to see what will happen with this challenge! Definitely count me in!


----------



## Renewed1 (Dec 12, 2011)

sheanu said:


> Thanks for the support! Question though: YMMV? What does that mean? lol



sheanu Your Mileage May Vary


----------



## Aggie (Dec 12, 2011)

I have some Blue Magic Castor Oil grease that I will be using to sealin my texlaxed curls for today. I will be wearing it in a wash and go bun. I will see how my hair likes this and if it does, I will continue to use it this way.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 12, 2011)

I am enjoying this challenge already. More than I thought I would.


----------



## Foxglove (Dec 12, 2011)

Used castor oil on my scalp today. I had some braids put in which will be in at least until april so I plan on oiling my scalp at least 3x weekly


----------



## kupenda (Dec 12, 2011)

massaged edges with castor oil


----------



## cornell34 (Dec 12, 2011)

What type of Castor Oil will you be using:
*I will be using JBCO. *

Tell us a bit about your hair:
*I am natural and my goal is to strength my edges and grow my hair out to a suitable length for me. I currently wear my hair in buns and pony puffs*

How will you be using your Castor Oil:
*I will be massaging the Castor Oil into my scalp 3-4 times per week and into my edges every single day.*


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 13, 2011)

Applied my caster/KBB HJ mix to scalp, and a little throughout kinky twists.  My roots feel so smooth & soft.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 13, 2011)

I mixed 2 tsp of AVG with 2 tsp of my castor oil blend and massaged it into my edges and my crown. Did that both last night and this morning. This is definitely a keeper. I intend on doing this at least once a day. But I want to apply this to my entire head at least twice a week. So need to work on that.


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 13, 2011)

I took a break from the Castor Oil for 3 days.  I think I'm going to start back up tomorrow.  I need more of a scalp tingle to my mix...something invigorating.

Anyone ever tried cinnamon or peppermint EO??  I need "the tingle".


----------



## empressri (Dec 13, 2011)

That castor oil...omg.

My hair was darn near in impeccable condition. I used a sulfate shampoo yesterday and you know how you think sometimes you still have oil residue on your hair?

Nope. The castor seems to have done...something to my hair but in a good, no great way!! 

My ends were in darn near perfect condition even after blow drying and flat ironing. My stylist only need to take off half an inch tonight and my last trim was 4 months ago. Not bad at all!

My 32 oz bottle came today


----------



## FindingMe (Dec 13, 2011)

Evallusion: *Is is too late to join?  (Subbing at any rate...)*

If not:

*What type of Castor Oil will you be using:*
Home Health Cold Pressed and Cold Processed 

*Tell us a bit about your hair:*
Basically a BSL 3c (some 3b/4a scattered) natural.  Coarse, wiry, porous, dense strands.  Reasonably strong, but prone to dryness.  Bc of this I trim every 6-8 weeks bc my ends crackle up like straw.  I am hoping to grow out my hair significantly in 2012 to attain ultimate goal of waist length.

*How will you be using your Castor Oil:*
Massaging CO into scalp and sealing ends at night 3-4 times per week and into my edges every day.​
Starting pics below:
Pic on right is more recent after trim/bangs, but pic on left is more clear


----------



## Meadow (Dec 13, 2011)

Evallusion said:


> I took a break from the Castor Oil for 3 days.  I think I'm going to start back up tomorrow.  I need more of a scalp tingle to my mix...something invigorating.
> 
> Anyone ever tried cinnamon or peppermint EO??  I need "the tingle".



Evallusion: I mixed peppermint and tea tree in my JBCO. I get a tingle from it sometimes.

 I feel I may need to take a break from my oil as well, because I am noticing that my hair gets oily really fast from castor oil. I may have to do mine very lightly twice a week instead of three times. Other than the excessive oiliness, I love how my scalp and hair is responding though.


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 14, 2011)

Tonight I cowashed my hair and oiled my scalp with my castor oil/rosemary EO mix.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 14, 2011)

Massaged my edges and crown with my AVG/Castor oil blend mix. I may need more oil in it. But its definitely not greasy this way.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 14, 2011)

We haven't even officially started the challenge yet, and I'm almost out of JBCO.

I was lazy last night, so this morning I oiled my scalp and spritzed my twists with water. I've been sitting under a plastic cap for the past 1 1/2 hr.

I'm becoming addicted to this stuff (ashy smell and all).


----------



## yellagirl730 (Dec 14, 2011)

I bought some Castor oil today for my broken off edges.  I am so not used to putting any oil in my hair due to I like my hair to have that swing.  I am assuming that you all are just using drops of it?  I also bought some Qt Mango butter,  I'm thinking I will apply that first then the castor oil.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 14, 2011)

empressri, where did you get your 32 oz bottle from?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 14, 2011)

FindingMe, beautiful curls and dimples!  I remember when you did your bc.  Congrats on your progress thus far.

Sidebar: I always wanted dimples because my gram told me that people with dimples were kissed by angels


----------



## Adonia1987 (Dec 14, 2011)

I am about to oil my scalp and my ends with JBCO. It makes my hair soooo soft. I love it!


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 14, 2011)

FindingMe said:


> Evallusion: *Is is too late to join?  (Subbing at any rate...)*



Nope!  Its not too late to join.  Nice hair and welcome to the challenge.  You have been added to the list.



Meadow said:


> Evallusion: I mixed peppermint and tea tree in my JBCO. I get a tingle from it sometimes.
> 
> I feel I may need to take a break from my oil as well, because I am noticing that my hair gets oily really fast from castor oil. I may have to do mine very lightly twice a week instead of three times. Other than the excessive oiliness, I love how my scalp and hair is responding though.



I'm going to give those 2 EOs a try in my next mix.  I had to slow down a bit because I was being heavy handed with the oil but I'm back on track now.




Ms_CoCo37 said:


> *We haven't even officially started the challenge yet, and I'm almost out of JBCO.*
> 
> I was lazy last night, so this morning I oiled my scalp and spritzed my twists with water. I've been sitting under a plastic cap for the past 1 1/2 hr.
> 
> *I'm becoming addicted to this stuff (ashy smell and all).*



Haha, its like I wrote that myself.  Cosigning...



empressri said:


> That castor oil...omg.
> 
> ...
> 
> My 32 oz bottle came today



And here I thought I was the only one that ordered the huge 32 oz bottles, lol.  We some fiends, .


----------



## empressri (Dec 14, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> empressri, where did you get your 32 oz bottle from?



Ms_CoCo37 vitacost.com!


----------



## FindingMe (Dec 14, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> FindingMe, beautiful curls and dimples!  I remember when you did your bc.  Congrats on your progress thus far.
> 
> Sidebar: I always wanted dimples because my gram told me that people with dimples were kissed by angels



Ms_CoCo37: Thanks, sis!   

I achieved BSL from my SL big chop, but haven't been able to get past here.  I really want to hit waist length by the end of 2012, but that means I'll have to retain 90-95% of my growth, which means taking care of these ends.  I just did a really good trim/cut, so I should be starting from a nice point.  I hope this castor oil helps.


I am going to try to add castor oil to the ends everytime I twist to see what happens


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 14, 2011)

empressri and Evallusion, I'm off to vitacost.com to see what's up!

FindingMe, we're so in the same boat.  I've been hovering between BSL and MBL for the last year.  Setback after setback have kept me there in limbo, but I'm determined to reach WL and beyond by the end 2012.


----------



## FindingMe (Dec 14, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> empressri and Evallusion, I'm off to vitacost.com to see what's up!
> 
> FindingMe, we're so in the same boat.  I've been hovering between BSL and MBL for the last year.  Setback after setback have kept me there in limbo, but I'm determined to reach WL and beyond by the end 2012.



Ms_CoCo37:  *Let's* *do* *this* starting with protecting these ends with some castor oil!    I'ma meet you at waist length at the end of twenty-twelve!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 14, 2011)

FindingMe, FO SHO!!!


----------



## yodie (Dec 14, 2011)

Just oiled my scalp and ends.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 14, 2011)

Washed and DC yesterday.  Massaged scalp with jbco and Bee Mine serum.


----------



## FindingMe (Dec 14, 2011)

i ain't gone lie, my hair is a little greasy, but *super* soft. (and it smells like castor oil) I think I put too much on...  *How much are ya'll using?*  I could go every 3rd day, i think and *are you mixing anything in to make it smell better?*


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 14, 2011)

FindingMe, I oil my scalp three times a week, and when I take my twists down to detangle, I use a melting pot of conditioners mixed with olive, castor, and almond oils.  LOVE IT!

On my oil nights, I'll spritz my twist with a little rose water or regular water, and put a baggy on.  By the time I get up in the morning and take the baggy off, my twists are plump and juicy, and the oil is almost completely absorbed.

Although, I think I'm going to add a little peppermint or lavender oil to offset that ashy smell.


----------



## Renewed1 (Dec 14, 2011)

I oil my scalp and ends every day. I absolutely love doing this!! I'm going to start doing a whole head baggy during the evening, before bed.


----------



## tajaun (Dec 14, 2011)

fell off my regi this past week, cowashing tonight, thinkin i might just sleep in alter ego, got to go buy some co.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 14, 2011)

I just got my hair weaved today and trying to figure out how I will be using my castor oil when it arrives. I may just work on the front free edges to keep it thick and healthy for the first few weeks of the challenge.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 14, 2011)

I think ill join!  I loooooove castor oil.  

Ill be using NOW brand castor oil
I'm natural haired...castor oil has helped me better retain moisture
I will be oil rinsing with castor oil (I usually mix it with other oils) and I have a water/castor oil spray bottle mix that I baggy with and use to just spritz my hair with moisture on most days


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 15, 2011)

Sealed with castor oil last night.  Will apply directly to scalp tonight.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 15, 2011)

i wanna join!
i love castor oil. i will start the beginning of the year or unless i by some more this weekend
What type of Castor Oil will you be using:
i will use the regular kind

Tell us a bit about your hair:
i am relaxed, a little past SL. my goal is to thicken up my hair and protect my ends.

How will you be using your Castor Oil:
i will apply and massage my nape, edges, and crown, as well as sealing my ends


----------



## sheanu (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey ladies!
I've been consistently oiling my scalp after I wash with my castor and EO mix. I no longer have the super-itchies I used to get after I wash which makes me


----------



## ms.mimi (Dec 15, 2011)

Oil Rinse with EVCO,DC, twist and seal with JBCO.  Also oiled scalp with JBCO.


----------



## Arian (Dec 15, 2011)

I would like to join. I use Castor Oil anyway, so I wouldn't mind being part of a challenge. I will also post a starting pic a little closer to the Jan 1 start date. I'll have to subscribe to this thread.

What type of Castor Oil will you be using:
*I will use NOW Brand regular Castor Oil--love it!~*

Tell us a bit about your hair:
*I am a really thick natural haired 3c/4a/4b hair type..currently a little past collarbone length stretched (I think). *

How will you be using your Castor Oil:
*To seal only, using the LOC method. I may add a little bit to my Deep Conditioners too.*


----------



## Foxglove (Dec 15, 2011)

Oiled my scalp again today. Gonna keep it simple with just the castor oil at least 3 times a week. If I go too complicated I have a tendency to not finish challenges so I'm keeping it simple for now


----------



## FindingMe (Dec 15, 2011)

Arian said:


> I would like to join. I use Castor Oil anyway, so I wouldn't mind being part of a challenge. I will also post a starting pic a little closer to the Jan 1 start date. I'll have to subscribe to this thread.
> 
> What type of Castor Oil will you be using:
> *I will use NOW Brand regular Castor Oil--love it!~*
> ...



Arian:  What's the LOC method?  Thx


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2011)

Found a new herb shop and bought a bottle of Heritage Castor Oil. Will put a little on my scalp and edges without mixing it to see how it does.


----------



## allmundjoi (Dec 15, 2011)

Shampooed with SM Moisture Retention, DC with SE Megasilk. Hair felt great until I rinsed the condish out-straw. Eek! Oil rinse with castor oil (hair felt much softer) and TJ Tea Tree Tingle. Much better! Might have to rethink SE.


----------



## Arian (Dec 15, 2011)

@FindingMe, I'm not sure who came up with it, but it is a technique used to moisturize the hair:  L (Liquid, such as water or a moisturizing spritz), O (Oil, in my case Castor Oil), and C (Creme, creamy moisturizer-in my case Qhemet Amla & Olive Heavy Cream).  Moisturized hair for days!


----------



## kupenda (Dec 16, 2011)

Arian said:


> @FindingMe, I'm not sure who came up with it, but it is a technique used to moisturize the hair:  L (Liquid, such as water or a moisturizing spritz), O (Oil, in my case Castor Oil), and C (Creme, creamy moisturizer-in my case Qhemet Amla & Olive Heavy Cream).  Moisturized hair for days!





So, Arian you apply the oil before the creamy moisturiruzer? I'm a little confused. Castor doesn't full penetrate the hair shaft. So would my moisturizer actually penetrate?


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lucia (Dec 16, 2011)

Arian said:


> @FindingMe, I'm not sure who came up with it, but it is a technique used to moisturize the hair:  L (Liquid, such as water or a moisturizing spritz), O (Oil, in my case Castor Oil), and C (Creme, creamy moisturizer-in my case Qhemet Amla & Olive Heavy Cream).  Moisturized hair for days!



I've been doing this for a long time now good to have a name for it. thanks.


----------



## FindingMe (Dec 16, 2011)

Arian said:


> @FindingMe, I'm not sure who came up with it, but it is a technique used to moisturize the hair:  L (Liquid, such as water or a moisturizing spritz), O (Oil, in my case Castor Oil), and C (Creme, creamy moisturizer-in my case Qhemet Amla & Olive Heavy Cream).  Moisturized hair for days!



So you apply them in that order or do the oil last?



kupenda said:


> So, Arian you apply the oil before the creamy moisturiruzer? I'm a little confused. Castor doesn't full penetrate the hair shaft. So would my moisturizer actually penetrate?
> 
> ditto
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lucia (Dec 16, 2011)

FindingMe said:


> So you apply them in that order or do the oil last?



FindingMe

Castor oil has tons of fatty acids like coconut oil and works in the same way on the hair shaft, so it's supposed to penetrate the hair, although it's a humectant also. 
http://www.untamedtresses.com/content/108-sorting-out-hair-oil-confusion.html

http://www.kristinasoil.com/fyi.html


----------



## Adonia1987 (Dec 16, 2011)

Oiled my scalp and ends with JBCO


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 17, 2011)

Just sprayed my water/castor oil mix...ran outta saran wrap, so I'm using regular ol plastic bags to baggy overnight.   Sunday is DC day and DC day always comes with a castor (+ another oil) rinse.


----------



## Victory1 (Dec 18, 2011)

I would like to join this challenge and will start the 1st of the year.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm in!  I use Castor Oil in a butter blend for sealing, and I massage my scalp with it, so this should help me stay on track.

What type of Castor Oil will you be using:  Currently using JBCO, will continue with regular CO once that runs out.

Tell us a bit about your hair:  natural, currently in twists/buns for the next 12 months.  Trying to leave my hair alone and let it do it's thing .

How will you be using your Castor Oil:  I use it mixed with avocado/coconut on my scalp, normally 3x/week but it's been every day for the past few weeks, and my hair just drinks it up.  I also use it mixed in a butter blend that I do for sealing my hair, which is done weekly on wash day, and then as needed during the week.

I'm taking end of year pics this Saturday, so I'll post those then .


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2011)

Coated my scalp with my castor oil blend between washing and Dcing and gave myself a quick scalp massage. I need to do them longer but maybe one day. I DC'd overnight so hopefully it soaked in very well. I rinsed this morning.

hmm, not sure if I will reapply before I style.


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 18, 2011)

Sorry I've been kind of MIA lately.  Life...

Got my "castor oil" on last night.  Its so much easier to apply it now that I'm in cornrows.  I will be back at it tomorrow.


----------



## TopShelf (Dec 18, 2011)

castor oil and apricot oil last night


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 19, 2011)

Used my castor oil mix on scalp & hair last night, and sealed with castor this morning


----------



## faithVA (Dec 19, 2011)

Twisted my hair and checked out my crown. It's better but still a too sparse for my liking.

I applied my oil blend to the thin areas and to my edges and dabbed in. I think my edges are filling out  I could actually twist more of the hair there. I could be dreaming though.


----------



## choctaw (Dec 19, 2011)

I will lurk ... using Olde Jamaica Black Castor Oil pomade on ends and scalp. Laxmi, Home Health, Walgreens and Walmart in liquid form for oil rinses, pre-poo, ayurvedic pastes, ayurvedic infusions, eco custard, sealing, ingredient in daily moisturizer (rosewater, castor oil, conditioner).


----------



## kupenda (Dec 19, 2011)

Added castor to my DCer last night


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## prettybyrd (Dec 19, 2011)

Meadow said:


> Evallusion: I *mixed peppermint and tea tree in my JBCO*. I get a tingle from it sometimes.
> 
> I feel I may need to take a break from my oil as well, because I am noticing that my hair gets oily really fast from castor oil. I may have to do mine very lightly twice a week instead of three times. Other than the excessive oiliness, I love how my scalp and hair is responding though.



Meadow, how much t-tree oil to CO?  I'm thinking of doing this too because I really like the tingle that it gives.  Also, I went from applying oil every night, to 3 nights a week and it's cut down on my oiliness.  



Arian said:


> @FindingMe, I'm not sure who came up with it, but it is a technique used to moisturize the hair:  L (Liquid, such as water or a moisturizing spritz), O (Oil, in my case Castor Oil), and C (Creme, creamy moisturizer-in my case Qhemet Amla & Olive Heavy Cream).  Moisturized hair for days!



For the LOC method - are you mixing all of these products together or applying them one by one?  This sounds promising.


----------



## Arian (Dec 19, 2011)

@Lucia, thanks for answering. I haven't been on here in the last couple of days. 

@FindingMe, Honestly, I'm not sure why it works, but it does! I got the idea from someone who complained of having dry hair all the time. I apply the products in that order

@prettybyrd, I think your question was meant for me. No, I don't mix them together. I take a section of hair and spray it with water/glycerin, smooth it with castor oil, and then follow up with Qhemet Biologics Amla & Olive Heavy Cream. I didn't have to moisturize my hair for four days! My hair has been really dry lately because of a permanent hair color that I am using and this method helps tremendously. I wish I could remember where I got the idea because I would like to thank that person, lol. I think I will still continue to color my hair, but will lay off of the permanent colors for a safer method.

Tonight, I will wash my hair with KeraCare Natural Textures Curl wash in four sections.  Then will DC and moisturize and twist my hair using the method I mentioned above.  I will probably post my starting pic next week!


----------



## prettybyrd (Dec 19, 2011)

Arian...yes, that was meant for you.  I got confused...  lol!
Thanks for the clarification, I'm definitely going to give this a try.


----------



## choctaw (Dec 19, 2011)

Arian said:


> No, I don't mix them together. I take a section of hair and spray it with water/glycerin, smooth it with castor oil, and then follow up with Qhemet Biologics Amla & Olive Heavy Cream. I didn't have to moisturize my hair for four days! My hair has been really dry lately because of a permanent hair color that I am using and this method helps tremendously. I wish I could remember where I got the idea because I would like to thank that person, lol.



sounds like one of Chicoro's tips ...


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 19, 2011)

I believe that is Chicoro's method of moisturizing. Try googling to get more info on her method.


----------



## afgirl (Dec 19, 2011)

What type of Castor Oil will you be using: plain old regular castor oil
Tell us a bit about your hair:natural shoulder length
How will you be using your Castor Oil:mixed with sulfur 3-5 times a week on scalp


----------



## Lucia (Dec 19, 2011)

I think Irresistable used this 1st w hair butter and or coconut oil but I know I got it from her 
So thanks Irris
I think Chicoro mixes her moisturizers together then applies on wet damp hair.


----------



## Arian (Dec 19, 2011)

I googled Chicoro and I think this is the way she moisturizes...so I guess that it where I got it...! I just know I didn't come up with it myself, lol...


----------



## Lucia (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh yeah Iris has a video on YT called doing
My hair from scratch. 
http://m.youtube.com/#/profile?desk...user=IRRISISTABLBTCH&tab=&autoplay=True&gl=US


----------



## Meadow (Dec 19, 2011)

prettybyrd said:


> Meadow, how much t-tree oil to CO?  I'm thinking of doing this too because I really like the tingle that it gives.  Also, I went from applying oil every night, to 3 nights a week and it's cut down on my oiliness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ida2 (Dec 19, 2011)

What type of Castor Oil will you be using: 
Benjamins castor oil

Tell us a bit about your hair: 
Natural with very thin edges.

How will you be using your Castor Oil: As is on my edges
​[/QUOTE]



Sent from my Galaxy!!!!!!!!


----------



## ida2 (Dec 19, 2011)

Deleted...


----------



## MsSonya (Dec 20, 2011)

I would like to join. Hopefully I will achieve some thickness.
What type of Castor Oil will you be using: JBCO 
Tell us a bit about your hair: Neck length going natural bit of relaxed ends left.
How will you be using your Castor Oil:scalp and length of hair especially ends. daily


----------



## prettybyrd (Dec 20, 2011)

I tried the LOC Method last night, and whoever came up with this is a genius!  

My hair looks great today!  I had no intentions on wearing my hair out, but when I took my braids down this morning, my hair looked so pretty and it is very well moisturized.  

I used: 
L - Water
O - JBCO
C - Oyin Hair Dew

I may switch it up a little next time, subbing my leave in for the water, and using my Fresh Cream instead of Hair Dew, but this was a winner!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 20, 2011)

Still doing my daily, apply castor oil blend to my crown and my edges. This morning dabbed a little water on first because my crown felt so dry.


----------



## kupenda (Dec 20, 2011)

Massaged my edges and sealed my hair with castor oil after moisturizing with DB transitioning cream


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lilyofthenile (Dec 20, 2011)

I want to take part! Will post pic + details on 31st!


----------



## FindingMe (Dec 20, 2011)

I oiled my hair last on Friday and will be washing (and _maybe_ DCing with a treatment mask + castor oil under steam) today and using the LOC method outlined above by all (THANKS, ladies!) tonight to twist my hair.  I'll probably wear the twists for a day and then un-twist on Thursday night for a twist out and oil the ends with CO on Friday.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks ladies for the info on the LOC method. 

Funny, I've been doing this as well, but in a different order: After applying Bee Mine growth serum to scalp and massaging scalp, sectioning hair; I apply Bee Mine Juicy Spritz, Qhemet's Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee and then JBCO to scalp/hair and massage again and do bantu knots. I do this 3-4 nights per week.


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm lovin' the ease of applying my castor oil with these cornrows in--it takes all of 3 minutes.

I'm still doing the every other day thing, as to avoid build up and the dreaded "gunk" in my braids.


----------



## dyamonds10 (Dec 21, 2011)

What type of Castor Oil will you be using:
I will be using JBCO and regular CO

Tell us a bit about your hair:
Natural again.....and growing out some henna. I lost alot of hair to pp shedding. Hoping to thicken it back up.

How will you be using your Castor Oil:
I will be massaging the Castor Oil into my scalp at least 3 times per week.


----------



## skyslady (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't remember if I offically joined so forgive me if this is a repeat. IM IN!!! 

*What type of Castor Oil will you be using:*
JBCO all the way

*Tell us a bit about your hair:*
I am 100% natural type 4a hair 

*How will you be using your Castor Oil:
*I will be massaging the Castor Oil into my scalp at least 3 times per week.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 22, 2011)

Did nothing last night but did moisten my scalp with water and then rubbed in a little of the AVG/castor oil blend to my crown and edges.


----------



## Phaer (Dec 22, 2011)

Here are my starting pictures. The first one is my relaxed hair a couple of months before I decided to transition (inadvertenly decided to go natural because I was unemployed). The second one is from 10-06-10, the day I BC'ed, and the third and fourth is from my majorly FAILLLLLLLed attempt to straighten my hair a couple of days ago.


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 23, 2011)

growinghealthyhair, wheezy807, DayDreamist, JustDoIt, SmilingElephant, AlwaysNatural, Ms_CoCo37, naturalgyrl5199, lolita1987, chelseatiara, -PYT, TonicaG, LaBelleLL, zora, faithVA, TeeSGee, tiffjust2002 (daughter), prettybyrd, tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT, Meadow, 20perlz, Barbara, cutenss, Krystle~Hime, choctaw, dyamonds10, Phaer, thickhairdinahaugust, hondahoney007, Bublin, ms.mimi, LimitedEdition, Philippians413, cornell34, choctaw, ida2, MsSonya


^^Just reminding you ladies that in order to be eligible for the prize, I'm gonna need a beginning photo.  I just want to make sure everyone has a chance to win.  I will send out one more reminder on the 30th.  If you already posted a pic, please *PM* me and tell which post number it is so that I can add you to the list.


If you don't want to participate in the giveaway you CAN STILL be in the challenge.  All are welcome.


----------



## chelseatiara (Dec 23, 2011)

Evallusion said:


> growinghealthyhair, wheezy807, DayDreamist, JustDoIt, SmilingElephant, AlwaysNatural, Ms_CoCo37, naturalgyrl5199, lolita1987, chelseatiara, -PYT, TonicaG, LaBelleLL, zora, faithVA, TeeSGee, tiffjust2002 (daughter), prettybyrd, tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT, Meadow, 20perlz, Barbara, cutenss, Krystle~Hime, choctaw, dyamonds10, Phaer, thickhairdinahaugust, hondahoney007, Bublin, ms.mimi, LimitedEdition, Philippians413, cornell34, choctaw, ida2, MsSonya, dyamonds10
> 
> 
> ^^Just reminding you ladies that in order to be eligible for the prize, I'm gonna need a beginning photo.  I just want to make sure everyone has a chance to win.  I will send out one more reminder on the 30th.  If you already posted a pic, please *PM* me and tell which post number it is so that I can add you to the list.
> ...




The lighting is so bad in my house I wanted yall to get the full effect of my twa  lol guess imma have to go into somebody's store and use their lighting lol


----------



## LaBelleLL (Dec 23, 2011)

when is the photo due? i'm waiting for my length check shirt to arrive....


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 23, 2011)

chelseatiara said:


> The lighting is so bad in my house I wanted yall to get the full effect of my twa  lol guess imma have to go into somebody's store and use their lighting lol



LoL.  I take mine directly under my bathroom light.



LaBelleLL said:


> when is the photo due? i'm waiting for my length check shirt to arrive....



Its due by Dec 31st  (midnight Eastern Standard Time).


----------



## Bublin (Dec 23, 2011)

@Evallusion thanks for the reminder. Since i don't use heat i'm going to have to stretch my hair down for a length pic which isn't all that accurate but it will have to do.

I have been oiling my scalp whenever needed with my castor oil mix and have been moisturising and sealing twice a day. I have found myself protective styling for over 2 weeks now even though i'm not into protective styling . I've been wearing my hair in big plaits under beanies or a beret and wearing a braidout at the front.


----------



## dyamonds10 (Dec 23, 2011)

My end of the year hair pic is my avi

@*Evallusion*


----------



## Curly Lee (Dec 23, 2011)

Curly Lee said:


> I'm in.
> I'm natural and APL.
> I'll be using castor oil on my edges to help them grow in. I'll also mix in my DC from  time to time.
> I'm using now castor oil, when this runs out I'll be using JBCO.
> ...



Starting pictures from today:













I'll probably add a naked hair pic before new years when I wash my hair. I'm super excited for my challenges this year.


----------



## Meadow (Dec 23, 2011)

checking in... scalp oiled and massaged


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 23, 2011)

Evallusion, thanks for the reminder!  My pic will be posted right after our HYH reveal on the 31st.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Dec 23, 2011)

Please sign me up!  I'll be using extra dark jbco 1x per day.  Well, I had almost APL length hair before yesterday, but as of today I think I'm more like freaking shoulder length hair.  I'll post a pic in my siggie tomorrow....  I'm sick of the setbacks....


----------



## Philippians413 (Dec 24, 2011)

@Evallusion Thanks for the reminder!

Here are my starting photos. I'm currently 11". in the front, 10" on the side, and 10". in the back.


----------



## Philippians413 (Dec 24, 2011)

So for the past 2 weeks I've been doing the LOC method (water mixed with curl junkie's smoothing condish, castor oil, and curl junkie's smoothing lotion on top). My hair has NEVER EVER been as moisturized as it is now! Thanks to whoever posted about the LOC method here (will have to search the thread to find your name)!


----------



## LimitedEdition (Dec 24, 2011)

Can I use the pic in my siggy? @Evallusion


----------



## kupenda (Dec 24, 2011)

Massaging with castor oil mix, extra love on my nape


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NewHairWOWeave (Dec 25, 2011)

EXCITED, BUYING MY JBCO MONDAY AND WILL START MONDAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Dec 25, 2011)

I used CO under some Shea Moisture for a twist out and then added a little extra to seal my ends...  Epic fail.  My twist out had no definition and the Shea Moisture products (that curl jelly and the hair milk underneath) left a little residue.  I've used CO before under Afroveda Curl Define + KBB Super Silky products and it worked fine.  I will be doing 2 strand twists tonight with CO under my Afroveda + KBB and sealing my ends.

I've also been adding CO to my ends every 3rd day.


----------



## choctaw (Dec 26, 2011)

used castor and brahmi oil for pre-poo today ... hair feels strong, clean and soft


----------



## Ronnieaj (Dec 26, 2011)

My hair's been in a twist out for 2 days, so the regular oil doesn't work as well for me.  I've been using Mozeke Mango Butter Blend, which is anhydrous and has JBCO as the fifth ingredient.  I've been using it on my scalp and on the ends of my hair; it's very thick and a little really does go a long way.


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 26, 2011)

The night before last I oiled my scalp with JBCO mixed with coffee oil.  I will do the same tonight.


----------



## kupenda (Dec 26, 2011)

Massaged castor mix into my scalp, extra love for my edges, nape, and crown. Let it sit for awhile before shampooing it out


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 26, 2011)

Right now I'm under saran wrap for a baggy treatment.  

My hair is in 5 sections...I sprayed the ends of my hair (braids) with diluted hydrolyzed keratin, then I put a mix of aubrey organics honeysuckle rose mixed w/ castor oil on each section and wrapped it in the saran.


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 26, 2011)

LimitedEdition said:


> Can I use the pic in my siggy? @Evallusion



Yes, you can use that pic. 


Massaged with my JBCO, Rosemary EO and Sulfur mix.

I'm going to be using Castor Oil on my toddler as well (in the form of Oyin's Hair Dew and JBCO).  Thanks to my homie ida2 for the hairdew!


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 26, 2011)

Evallusion

*What type of Castor Oil will you be using:*
I will use the regular cold pressed castor oil.
It's cheaper and IMO, oils keep their properties at their max when they are cold pressed

*Tell us a bit about your hair:*
I'm Natural 4b/c hair, with fine hair. Indian herbs had helped me to have stronger hair and had increase my hair density. Castor helped me in 2011 to seal moisture properly in my hair til ends and after 6 full months of using it my ends are sexy(lol) I don't even need a trim.


*How will you be using your Castor Oil:*
I will massage scalp every to every other day. with castor oil(im preparing batches of indian herbs steeped in castor oil  )
I will seal moisture in hair/ends every to every other day.

I will check once a week. 

Starting pics




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kupenda (Dec 26, 2011)

Beautiful hair! ^^^^


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 26, 2011)

kupenda
me ???  if so thank youuuu


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 27, 2011)

Just finished oiling my scalp with the JBCO.  Now I'm sitting under my plastic cap and satin bonnet.  I'm so sleepy, I can't see straight.  I'll wash it in the morning. *yawn*


----------



## Adonia1987 (Dec 27, 2011)

After washing and DC last night, I used KCKT, JBCO, and Purabody Naturals Cupuacu Butter on the length of my hair and did big twists. My hair is very soft this morning and my ends are still smoothes. I will oil my scalp today.


----------



## Bublin (Dec 27, 2011)

Krystle~Hime i know you have been having issues with your hair but that pic shows you are doing something right. Your hair is lovely and has good length.


----------



## SatinCurls (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm new here but I've been following the site for what can only be described as eternity lol.

Totally love castor oil! I use it as a serum and I can safely say it certainly helps with thinning hair! 

I'm in!


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 27, 2011)

Krystle~Hime  Your hair is GORGEOUS!!!  My hair wants to be like yours when it grows up


----------



## UGQueen (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm in! 

I will be using JCBO I'm the bottle and the cream/oil in the jar. As well as castor oil that I bought from the health food store, brand is called "now"

My Hair is 4a/b mix and im currently transitioning. I'm at APL length right now. My goal is BSL

I will be using my castor oil in the following ways. 
- to oil rinse
- with my steamer
- directly on my scalp mixed with either MN or MT 
- the JCBO car version will go on my scalp when I dont have the oil handy as well as to seal my ends. 

I will post a staring pic before my next install


----------



## FindingMe (Dec 27, 2011)

I have been sealing my ends every 3rd day and they are loving it.  I don't know whether its more moisture in my hair or what but its definitely softer. And I am experiencing more shrinkage. Any one else seeing this additional shrinkage?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey FindingMe, A.K.A. hair buddy!  I know EXACTLY what you mean.  It seems like the more my hair grows, the more shrinkage I have.  I think my hair would have to be knee length to see it BSL/MBL curly.

I'm still sitting here with the CO on my hair.  I'm thinking of trying a Greek Yogurt DC recipe that I found on Youtube.  I have all of the ingredients, plus, her hair looked really moisturized when she finished.  If I decide to do it, I'll post a thread about it.


----------



## FindingMe (Dec 27, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Hey FindingMe, A.K.A. hair buddy!  I know EXACTLY what you mean.  It seems like the more my hair grows, the more shrinkage I have.  I think my hair would have to be knee length to see it BSL/MBL curly.
> 
> I'm still sitting here with the CO on my hair.  I'm thinking of trying a Greek Yogurt DC recipe that I found on Youtube.  I have all of the ingredients, plus, her hair looked really moisturized when she finished.  If I decide to do it, I'll post a thread about it.





Ms_CoCo37.  My hair appeared longer when it wasnt as moisturized.  Now that ive been using the castor oil, it appears more shrunken. Tag me when you start the DC thread


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Dec 27, 2011)

Evallusion said:


> growinghealthyhair, wheezy807, DayDreamist, JustDoIt, SmilingElephant, AlwaysNatural, Ms_CoCo37, naturalgyrl5199, lolita1987, chelseatiara, -PYT, TonicaG, LaBelleLL, zora, faithVA, TeeSGee, tiffjust2002 (daughter), prettybyrd, tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT, Meadow, 20perlz, Barbara, cutenss, Krystle~Hime, choctaw, dyamonds10, Phaer, thickhairdinahaugust, hondahoney007, Bublin, ms.mimi, LimitedEdition, Philippians413, cornell34, choctaw, ida2, MsSonya
> 
> 
> ^^Just reminding you ladies that in order to be eligible for the prize, I'm gonna need a beginning photo.  I just want to make sure everyone has a chance to win.  I will send out one more reminder on the 30th.  If you already posted a pic, please *PM* me and tell which post number it is so that I can add you to the list.
> ...



I will be posting on Dec 31st


----------



## Bublin (Dec 27, 2011)

Evallusion Here are my starting pics that were taken today. Apologies for the quality, i have no idea how to stretch hair from behind AND take a clear picture! The back of my hair reaches exactly to the top of the vest so i'll wear this everytime i do a length check.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 27, 2011)

@FindingMe, I did it! I just tagged you on the thread. I'm in LOVE! 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=590291

Oh, and BTW, here is some shrinkage for ya:


----------



## AlwaysNatural (Dec 27, 2011)

Give me like, 2 days. I'll post a pic up. Currently have my hair cainrowed.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 27, 2011)

Bublin said:


> Krystle~Hime i know you have been having issues with your hair but that pic shows you are doing something right. Your hair is lovely and has good length.


:blush3::blush3:

Thank you !! Bublin
I know that, when u do a search and see the threads I have started... it was DESPAIR lol !! 
heavy sealing has a big part of my length retention 
 you can see my others pics in the 2inchesin4months challenge


Evallusion said:


> Krystle~Hime  Your hair is GORGEOUS!!!  My hair wants to be like yours when it grows up



Thanks


----------



## Bublin (Dec 27, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> :blush3::blush3:
> 
> Thank you !! @Bublin
> I know that, when u do a search and see the threads I have started... it was DESPAIR lol !!
> ...


 
Krystle~Hime hunny i have been in despair with my hair since i started transitioning up until just a few weeks ago.  I'm so dumb i have only just figured out what my hair likes/dislikes/needs.  If i don't see some length in the next few months i don't know what i'll do .  The other pics show great hair too, you just have alot of shrinkage.  I wish my hair was as thick as yours.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 27, 2011)

methinks i'll do a conditioning rinse today and a castor/sunflower oil rinse.


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 27, 2011)

Applied castor oil mix to scalp.


----------



## TeeSGee (Dec 28, 2011)

Evallusion I will post starting length after I straighten and trim tomorrow.


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 28, 2011)

*What type of Castor Oil will you be using:*
I will be using JBCO and regular cold-pressed castor oil.

*Tell us a bit about your hair:*
I am a 4a natural with extremely dry ends.  I also have thin edges and a trouble spot in my nape.

*How will you be using your Castor Oil:*
The plan is to use the oil on my scalp 3x a week and on the nape/edges daily.  I will seal with it daily as well.

*




*



*



*


----------



## UGQueen (Dec 28, 2011)

UGQueen said:


> I'm in!
> 
> I will be using JCBO I'm the bottle and the cream/oil in the jar. As well as castor oil that I bought from the health food store, brand is called "now"
> 
> ...












Here is my starting pic ! Will be trimming soon..


----------



## TruMe (Dec 28, 2011)

I would like to join.  I have been having a hard time with my coconut oil this winter and was actually thinking of using either castor oil or olive oil for my daily sealing.  Well...in light of this challenge, I think I will go with castor oil.

What type of Castor Oil will you be using: regular castor oil

Tell us a bit about your hair: natural, APL stretched, tight dry curls in the back except for the small nape section which is just wavy (very weird, I know), loose waves at the crown and tight curls everywhere else that hold moisture well.  In other words, just too much going on.

How will you be using your Castor Oil: On scalp 3x a week and daily sealing 2x a day or as needed.


----------



## Bublin (Dec 28, 2011)

Is anyone using just Castor Oil (or their oil mix) as their moisturiser?
For the past couple of days i have skipped using my moisturiser and just used my oil mix on my ends and edges.  My ends feel really good.


----------



## prettybyrd (Dec 28, 2011)

After washing and conditioning, I sealed with JBCO.  I then twisted my hair.  My hair is very soft already, I'm thinking it will be very nice once it's completely dry.

ETA:  Evallusion, my starting pic is in my siggy!


----------



## kupenda (Dec 28, 2011)

Applied my castor mix to my scalp before shampooing last night. Then applied it again before DCing


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 28, 2011)

Bublin ... mmmh no hair is always damp before putting oil.


----------



## Tibbar (Dec 29, 2011)

I would like to join this challenge...

*What type of Castor Oil will you be using:*
I will be alternating JBCO and Home Health cold pressed/cold processed castor oil.  

*Tell us a bit about your hair:*
I am most concerned about filling in the front of my hairline.  (My starting photo shows the spaces where I am missing hair.)  I am also looking for all around thickening and moisturizing.  

*How will you be using your Castor Oil:*
I will be massaging the Castor Oil into my scalp at least 3 times per week, concentrating on the front section of my hairline.  I will also seal the ends of my twists.


----------



## kupenda (Dec 29, 2011)

Did a quick and dirty scalp massage earlier today. About to do a full fledge one now before covering in my baggy for bed


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Bublin (Dec 30, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> @Bublin ... mmmh no hair is always damp before putting oil.


 
My roots and the rest of my hair are soooo soft, noone can't tell me nuthin right now . My hair is in big plaits hidden under a satin cap and i wear a beret when i go out. 
I have been applying my Castor Oil mix on my scalp and hair (mainly ends) twice a day (no wait sometimes up to 3 times a day - i'm going haaard ) for the past 4 days. I have no oily residue and my normally brittle hair is butter soft. The Oil has been absorbing nicely.

I think i have spritzed with a water/leave-in mix just twice in the last 4 days - only because i thought i ought to!


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi all, here is my starting pic...


----------



## ladybug71 (Dec 30, 2011)

Is it too late to join?  Well if not officially, from the sidelines at least.  

I ordered some JBCO from Amazon a couple weeks ago and forgot about it until I saw this tread.  So excited to start using it as my left temple area is looking a little sparse.  

Follow the other ladies as a guideline, I plan on massaging it into my scalp, concentrating on the side temples at night, at least 3x week.  I will add some lavender or peppermint oil to it.  

Thanks!


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 30, 2011)

Rubbed a little castor oil threw the first few inches of Kinky Twists, plastic, scarf, in for the night!


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 30, 2011)

ladybug71 said:


> Is it too late to join?  Well if not officially, from the sidelines at least.
> 
> I ordered some JBCO from Amazon a couple weeks ago and forgot about it until I saw this tread.  So excited to start using it as my left temple area is looking a little sparse.
> 
> ...



Its not too late.  But if you want to be eligible for the prize, don't forget to post your start pic by tomorrow (DEC 31st MIDNIGHT).  Welcome!


----------



## Arian (Dec 30, 2011)

Did a Co-Wash with Tresemme in a rush and wore a Wash and Go with ends sealed in Castor Oil...hair felt great to the touch!  Will post starting pic tomorrow!


----------



## Meadow (Dec 31, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Evallusion, girl, how do you stand it?  I mean the JBCO is stinky enough by itself (smells like ashes to me).  I have some sublime sulfur powder, and I'm trying to will myself to use it.  Peeeewww...



Ms_CoCo37 :  Ashes...  Add some lemon and lavender oil to it. It will help with that smell 

Evallusion: My starting pic is in post number 64. I am now using it as my avatar. Plus may I add, I used my JBCO today!


----------



## dede1129 (Dec 31, 2011)

I am using organic Castor Oil from the whole food store. I Love it, my once dry brittle ends look mended and great. This is really gonna help me with my stretching. I am getting a trim for the new year so I will add my pic tomorrow.


----------



## ladybug71 (Dec 31, 2011)

Evallusion said:


> Its not too late.  But if you want to be eligible for the prize, don't forget to post your start pic by tomorrow (DEC 31st MIDNIGHT).  Welcome!



Starting pic of temple area.  Day 1 of JBCO regi.


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 31, 2011)

growinghealthyhair, wheezy807, JustDoIt, SmilingElephant, AlwaysNatural, Ms_CoCo37, naturalgyrl5199, lolita1987, -PYT, LaBelleLL, zora, faithVA, TeeSGee, tiffjust2002 (daughter), prettybyrd, tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT, Meadow, 20perlz, Barbara, cutenss, Krystle~Hime, choctaw, thickhairdinahaugust, hondahoney007, Bublin, ms.mimi, LimitedEdition, cornell34, choctaw, ida2, MsSonya, justicefighter1913, KumakoXsd, Victory1,
Ronnieaj, Arian, SatinCurls, TruMe, ladybug71


^^Just reminding you ladies that in order to be eligible for the prize, I'm gonna need a beginning photo by midnight tonight. I just want to make sure everyone has a chance to win.  If you already posted a pic, please PM me and tell which post number it is so that I can add you to the list.


If you don't want to participate in the giveaway you CAN STILL be in the challenge. All are welcome.


----------



## OndoGirl (Dec 31, 2011)

*I would like to join, please!! I just bought some castor oil too...*

*What type of Castor Oil will you be using:*
Regular Castor Oil.

*Tell us a bit about your hair:*
10 months natural 4b. Will wear my hair mainly in twists. My hair is currently five and a half inches long.

*How will you be using your Castor Oil:*
I will be using s-curl and/or hawaian silky to moisturize and sealing with castor oil. I will apply lightly to scalp and edges as needed.

My hair today:


----------



## AlwaysNatural (Dec 31, 2011)

Evallusion I already did.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Dec 31, 2011)

My length check pics:

Excuse my roughness lol, tired from the New Year's party... but this will be my starting point. I don't want to predict what length I hope to gain from this challenge, but we'll see. Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## Foxglove (Dec 31, 2011)

Forgot to post but I'm still oiling with regular castor oil at least 3 times weekly


----------



## TruMe (Dec 31, 2011)

Adding starting pics to post 303.


----------



## vandidix (Dec 31, 2011)

I want in on this challenge. Starting pic below.

*What type of Castor Oil will you be using: *I will be using NOW solutions 100% pure castor oil. 

*Tell us a bit about your hair: *I am 4a/b relaxed, currently 11 weeks post. I usually touch up every 12 weeks, but I'm tying to stretch this one 26 weeks. We'll see...

*How will you be using your Castor Oil: *I will be massaging the castor oil into my scalp at least 3 times per week and applying to length of my hair at least 24 hours prior to wash day.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 31, 2011)

I will be oil rinsing with castor and red palm oils in a little bit.


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 31, 2011)

Here's my start photo and nope, I'm not eligible for the prize,


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 31, 2011)

Evallusion, please use the pix I posted in post #294.  Thanks!


----------



## ms.mimi (Dec 31, 2011)

I hope this one will be ok. It's one from Nov.2011. If not I'll just participate and not be eligible for the prize. My hair is braided up right now.


----------



## Victory1 (Jan 1, 2012)

OK, this is very accurate since I just took this picture today!


----------



## silentdove13 (Jan 1, 2012)

*What type of Castor Oil will you be using:*
regular castor oil

*Tell us a bit about your hair:*
natural, almost shoulder length

*How will you be using your Castor Oil:*
applying to my scalp 3x a week

picture in sig


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Jan 1, 2012)

Here are my two starting pics. 

I just bought some Curly Pudding and hate it so I don't want the prize I just like to win  I am at 5 inches.


----------



## TeeSGee (Jan 1, 2012)

Evallusion said:


> @growinghealthyhair, @wheezy807, @JustDoIt, @SmilingElephant, @AlwaysNatural, @Ms_CoCo37, @naturalgyrl5199, @lolita1987, @-PYT, @LaBelleLL, @zora, @faithVA, @TeeSGee, @tiffjust2002 (daughter), @prettybyrd, @tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT, @Meadow, @20perlz, @Barbara, @cutenss, @Krystle~Hime, @choctaw, @thickhairdinahaugust, @hondahoney007, @Bublin, @ms.mimi, @LimitedEdition, @cornell34, @choctaw, @ida2, @MsSonya, @justicefighter1913, @KumakoXsd, @Victory1,
> @Ronnieaj, @Arian, @SatinCurls, @TruMe, @ladybug71
> 
> 
> ...


 
My hair is in a curly style, guess i'm not gonna be eligible for the prize,however; i'll be participating.


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 1, 2012)

Okay ladies!  I've updated the list of official challengers.  PM me if I missed something.  If you posted your pic after Dec, 31st I can't include you for the prize as per the rules but you are STILL in the challenge!  I will update this list alphabetically and assign everyone numbers later on for the drawing.

sheedatj  You had posted a starting pic earlier so you are already officially in the prize drawing.  You wanna forfeit your slot or stay in?

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*What did you all do?  Hope everyone enjoyed themselves.  I had a quiet evening at home with the loved ones, some cheesecake and sparkling cider.​*
​
Anyhow, I'm gonna get my Castor Oil on tonight after a deep condition!  ***cabbage patch dance***


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Jan 1, 2012)

Evallusion cool I will stay in


----------



## GIJane (Jan 1, 2012)

I sealed my ends with castor oil yesterday. Now I am massaging my scalp with it.


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm in here are my starting pics
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=591051&page=3

i will be using JBCO


----------



## Aggie (Jan 1, 2012)

I have not yet picked up my JBCO so I have not been able to apply it to my scalp. I will update when I finally have it.


----------



## Country gal (Jan 1, 2012)

Ironically I went back to using my castor oil on my hair this weekend. My hair has been so dry.


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 1, 2012)

Sprayed water/castor oil this morning.  : )


----------



## Adonia1987 (Jan 2, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with JBCO two days ago, and today. So far so good!


----------



## afgirl (Jan 2, 2012)

hey ladies just checking in....
im currently in a sew-in(attempt #3 at a self install  not the best but better than my first attempt)

last night i prepooed my leave out with castor oil then co washed
and tonight i just got thru oiling my scalp with my sulfur castor oil mix
ill probably oil twice a week and then do the pre-poo every sunday before i wash  i dont want my hair to get too producty since i cant cowash like i used to i just moved to japan and i went from cowashing everyday(i was in fl) to washing once maybe twice a week
ill be leaving this install in till hopefully the end of jan... when i do take it out ill post an update pic


HAPPY NEW YEARS!!
and
HAPPY HAIR YEARS!!


----------



## Bublin (Jan 2, 2012)

Based my scalp with sulphate free poo and co-washed, dc'd.  Sealed with Castor Oil mix and also applied to scalp.  Twisted hair and this morning my hair is very soft and shiney.


----------



## NewHairWOWeave (Jan 2, 2012)

IM IN . I WILL BE USING JBCO ON MY SCALP AND ENDS FOR SEALING


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jan 2, 2012)

Evallusion,  I can find neither my cell phone nor my camera!!!  When I do, I'll have pics from 12/23/11 to put up.  Trust me, I've been searching for days now .


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 2, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with castor oil and sealed the rest of my hair with argan oil.  Feels good!


----------



## Curly Lee (Jan 2, 2012)

I've been out of town for the past month, so I'm slacking on my castor oil. I'm flying bck home tomorrow and will pick it up then.


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 2, 2012)

Ronnieaj said:


> Evallusion,  I can find neither my cell phone nor my camera!!!  When I do, I'll have pics from 12/23/11 to put up.  Trust me, I've been searching for days now .



That sucks.  You can still participate in the challenge though, just not the giveaway.


----------



## GIJane (Jan 2, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with the castor oil, then spritz my hair with water and sealed with castor oil.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 2, 2012)

I added jbco to conditioner last night and massaged scalp today with jbco.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jan 3, 2012)

Going to buy some JBCO next week. But I've been using some JBCO mixed with other oils. I want to use straight up JBCO though to seal and scalp massage but I'm running out.


----------



## LimitedEdition (Jan 3, 2012)

Evallusion said:


> @growinghealthyhair, @wheezy807, @JustDoIt, @SmilingElephant, @AlwaysNatural, @Ms_CoCo37, @naturalgyrl5199, @lolita1987, @-PYT, @LaBelleLL, @zora, @faithVA, @TeeSGee, @tiffjust2002 (daughter), @prettybyrd, @tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT, @Meadow, @20perlz, @Barbara, @cutenss, @Krystle~Hime, @choctaw, @thickhairdinahaugust, @hondahoney007, @Bublin, @ms.mimi, @LimitedEdition, @cornell34, @choctaw, @ida2, @MsSonya, @justicefighter1913, @KumakoXsd, @Victory1,
> @Ronnieaj, @Arian, @SatinCurls, @TruMe, @ladybug71
> 
> 
> ...


But on December 26, you told me...


Evallusion said:


> Yes, you can use that pic.



Typo? Or did you want me to actually post it in the thread? 

Ive been massaging my hairline and my scalp with regular CO and I actually feel like Im seeing a difference. Im going to post hairline shots soon


----------



## faithVA (Jan 3, 2012)

With vacation I have fallen off my game some. But getting back in stride. I did oil my crown and my edges with castor oil last night. I really need a scalp massage but I will have to pick that up on wash day. So I will commit to oil my scalp/scalp massage the day off or the day before wash day and then oiling my crown and my edges at least 2x during the week. That's something I think I can commit to.

My scalp feels so much better this week though. Before Christmas it felt very dry.


----------



## Arian (Jan 3, 2012)

Evallusion said:


> @growinghealthyhair, @wheezy807, @JustDoIt, @SmilingElephant, @AlwaysNatural, @Ms_CoCo37, @naturalgyrl5199, @lolita1987, @-PYT, @LaBelleLL, @zora, @faithVA, @TeeSGee, @tiffjust2002 (daughter), @prettybyrd, @tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT, @Meadow, @20perlz, @Barbara, @cutenss, @Krystle~Hime, @choctaw, @thickhairdinahaugust, @hondahoney007, @Bublin, @ms.mimi, @LimitedEdition, @cornell34, @choctaw, @ida2, @MsSonya, @justicefighter1913, @KumakoXsd, @Victory1,
> @Ronnieaj, @Arian, @SatinCurls, @TruMe, @ladybug71
> 
> 
> ...


 
Evallusion, during the hectic New Year, I completely forgot to post a starting photo.  So Sorry .  I don't have to participate in the giveaway, but I still want to post a starting pic, just to see if there is any progress.  Going to put a reminder in my phone to do this tonight or else!


----------



## TruMe (Jan 3, 2012)

I haven't oiled my scalp yet with castor oil (will be doing this tonight) but just from switching to using castor oil as my sealing oil from coconut oil, my hair feels SUPER UBER SOFT!  This may just be a keeper (or at least during the colder months).


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 3, 2012)

LimitedEdition said:


> But on December 26, you told me...
> 
> 
> Typo? Or did you want me to actually post it in the thread?
> ...



You're straight.


----------



## kupenda (Jan 3, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with castor oil last night and the night before


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 3, 2012)

I completely forgot that I joined this challenge!

I kept wondering why I kept getting mentioned

I actually sealed with my lavender JBCO yesterday. Today I will be using it on my scalp as well as on my hair as I twist:yes:


----------



## Adonia1987 (Jan 3, 2012)

I know I am late but here is my starting picture. I think i am about 2'' from BSL.







I am also working on thickness. This picture is from November.


----------



## GIJane (Jan 3, 2012)

misted my hair with avocado mist and massaged my scalp with my castor oil mixture. ETA: I have 5 ugly cornrow in my hair.


----------



## Royalq (Jan 3, 2012)

Im about to apply MN/CO mix to my scalp now and moisturize and seal my hair.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 3, 2012)

Is it too late for me to join? My sig pic is my hair saturated with castor oil!


----------



## cutenss (Jan 3, 2012)

I just used my WEN fig, then used a castor/100% pure argan oil mixture to seal.  I didn't have as much castor oil left as I had originally though.  I will use it this way until I can get more to use on my scalp


----------



## TruMe (Jan 4, 2012)

Oiled scalp with castor oil after my weekly cowash.  Not quite satisfied with the application process.  Rubbed oil in palm, trying to focus on fingertips and then tried to massage scalp.  Felt like I was loosing the oil to my hair before I could get my fingers to my scalp.  Anyone have any tips on getting the oil onto your scalp?  Castor oil seems too thick for an application bottle...or maybe not.


----------



## kupenda (Jan 4, 2012)

Castor scalp massage just now, will rinse out tonight


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 4, 2012)

DDTexlaxed said:


> Is it too late for me to join? My sig pic is my hair saturated with castor oil!



The giveaway is closed but the challenge is still open.  You are more than welcome to join us.  I'll add you to the list. 



TruMe said:


> Oiled scalp with castor oil after my weekly cowash.  Not quite satisfied with the application process.  Rubbed oil in palm, trying to focus on fingertips and then tried to massage scalp.  Felt like I was loosing the oil to my hair before I could get my fingers to my scalp.  Anyone have any tips on getting the oil onto your scalp?  Castor oil seems too thick for an application bottle...or maybe not.



Try using an applicator bottle to apply your oil.  This way, you can get it directly onto your scalp or any specific problem areas you may have.  They are like a dollar at the BSS--same applicator bottles you'd use for applying hair color.  Works like a charm--its not too thick at all.  And you can adjust the flow by cutting the tip of the bottle if need be (I've never had to do this though).


----------



## GIJane (Jan 4, 2012)

TruMe said:


> Oiled scalp with castor oil after my weekly cowash. Not quite satisfied with the application process. Rubbed oil in palm, trying to focus on fingertips and then tried to massage scalp. Felt like I was loosing the oil to my hair before I could get my fingers to my scalp. Anyone have any tips on getting the oil onto your scalp? Castor oil seems too thick for an application bottle...or maybe not.


 
It's not too thick. I use an application bottle.


----------



## afgirl (Jan 4, 2012)

just got thru oiling my scalp under my sew-in........
any ideas what to do with my leave out because oiling that part of my scalp 2-3 times a week makes it to producty/greasy and i only have time to wash/cowash airdry an style once a week
plus here in japan its too cold to airdry more than that


----------



## Bublin (Jan 4, 2012)

TruMe alot of us use a Castor Oil mixed with a lighter oil to make application easier.  The effectiveness of the Castor Oil is not reduced.

Mine is 50/50 Castor Oil and Jojoba Oi with a few drops of Lavender and Rosemary Oil.
The last batch i made up i added some Hot Six Oil too because it's full of good stuff and i love the smell.  I use an applicator bottle.


----------



## Bublin (Jan 4, 2012)

afgirl is it possible to just wash your 'leave-out' area?  Or apply oil very lightly and only 2 or 3 times a week.


----------



## afgirl (Jan 4, 2012)

Bublin said:


> afgirl is it possible to just wash your 'leave-out' area?  Or apply oil very lightly and only 2 or 3 times a week.



i could but since i heat style idk that would be a bit much 1 a week is bad enough.... but i think i might just oil leave out once a week and then pre-poo with the castor oil on washday


----------



## TruMe (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I will definitely get me an application bottle.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 4, 2012)

Last night, I oiled my scalped with QB Castor & Moringa Serum, sealed my ends with castor oil and also massaged my temples.  I actually baggied and my hair feels nice.  I can tell that the moisture balance is picking up....


----------



## FindingMe (Jan 4, 2012)

Tonight I am oiling my hair with a CO & jojoba oil mix.  I am also massaging my temples.  My ends seem to be liking the CO.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 4, 2012)

Count me in!

I'll be using regular castor oil for now but, I'm ordering JBCO. I add it to my sulfur mix, use it in my DC and seal my ends with it.


----------



## GIJane (Jan 4, 2012)

just finished massaging my scalp with my castor oil.


----------



## Adonia1987 (Jan 4, 2012)

Massaged my edges, and rubbed JBCO on my ends.


----------



## Tibbar (Jan 4, 2012)

Rubbed JBCO on my hairline, moisturized and sealed my ends with a mix of JBCO and aloe vera gel.  Put flexirods on my twists and I'm done...


----------



## glamchick84 (Jan 4, 2012)

Count me in...I will be using JBCO on my edges and sealing at 3x a week. I am trying to prevent post postpartum shedding because last time I lost my edges lol.


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 4, 2012)

Lately, I've been using Oyin's Hair Dew as my form of Castor Oil.  I will go back to using my mix (JBCO,Rosemary EO, Sulfur) once I am in box braids (which I planning on getting done this weekend).  I'm not liking the way Rosemary EO smells so until I get my hands on some "nice smelling" EOs I'm gonna lay off of it.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 4, 2012)

Just oiled my scalp with JBCO.  DD is massaging my scalp as I type this.  AHHHHHH!

I'm running low on the JBCO.  When I run out, I'm going to switch to the regular.


----------



## TruMe (Jan 4, 2012)

Massaged scalp with castor oil.  Can't wait to get a chance to run by the store for an applicator bottle...even parting and applying was kind of painful.

Happy growing!


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 5, 2012)

Need to order another bottle of castor oil.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 5, 2012)

just checkin in.


----------



## ida2 (Jan 5, 2012)

I wish my c.o. smell like luscious pear.

Sent from my Galaxy!!!!!!!!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with castor oil blend this morning. Looking forward to wash day so I can add a scalp massage to it.


----------



## GIJane (Jan 5, 2012)

I just massaged my scalp with castor oil and sealed my ends with it.  My scalp feels a little tender hmmm. Not for sure what that's all about.


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 5, 2012)

just finished making a 16 ounces bottle of castor oil, wild growth, rosemary, sulphur and jojoba mix i cant wait to use this one


----------



## chelseatiara (Jan 6, 2012)

Checking in!!! Okay so ive been using my regular castor oil for my wash and gos all week under after my cantu shea butter and under my ecostyler. Tonight I am using  Mega Care's Olive Oil mix from a bss which has castor oil in it, as well as olive, sunflower, and wheat germ oil, for a scalp massage/pre-poo before I shampoo my hair in the morning.


----------



## LimitedEdition (Jan 6, 2012)

Last night, I massaged my scalp and hairline with CO, sprayed my hair with a mixed leave in (water, KCKT, and aloe vera juice), made 4 braids, put Hot 6 oil on the length, and put CO on the ends. Rocking the braid out until further notice!


----------



## choctaw (Jan 6, 2012)

Made infusion with neem powder in almond and castor oils.


----------



## Bublin (Jan 6, 2012)

Mmmm i think i made my new Castor Oil Mix batch too diluted.  I usually eyeball about 80% Castor/20% Jojoba and add eo oils but this time i did 50/50 and it doesn't seem to have the same 'heavy sealing' effect.
I will be adding more CO to my applicator bottle this evening.


----------



## LimitedEdition (Jan 6, 2012)

Bublin I thought I was the only one that noticed the "heavy" sealing of castor oil. Plenty of people talk about how thick the oil is initially, which to me is still a plus. It doesn't run and I can tell where I've put it. But I just love how my hair feels the next day. 

Castor oil makes my hair feels thicker and stronger and moisturized!  Other moisturizers make my hair feel air dried the next day no matter what oil I use to seal, except for castor oil. I don't get that air dried feeling. I think it must lay down the cuticle or something. Or atleast that's my e-chemist unscientific conclusion


----------



## amazingbae (Jan 6, 2012)

Has anyone tried the NOW brand of castor oil? Just wondering if it's any good cause they sell it at GNC along with other essential oils.


----------



## Bublin (Jan 6, 2012)

LimitedEdition said:


> @Bublin I thought I was the only one that noticed the "heavy" sealing of castor oil. Plenty of people talk about how thick the oil is initially, which to me is still a plus. It doesn't run and I can tell where I've put it. But I just love how my hair feels the next day.
> 
> Castor oil makes my hair feels thicker and stronger and moisturized! Other moisturizers make my hair feel air dried the next day no matter what oil I use to seal, except for castor oil. I don't get that air dried feeling. I think it must lay down the cuticle or something. Or atleast that's my e-chemist unscientific conclusion


 
LimitedEdition i started this thread a while ago, check it out Heavy Sealing with Castor Oil or hair grease!!!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=559813&highlight=heavy+sealing


----------



## dede1129 (Jan 6, 2012)

COwashed my hair last night, Sealed with Castor Oil, Air dried using scarf method and bunned this morning for work. I absolutely love how my hair feels the next morning and how it smotths down my new growth. I am in week 9 of my stretch and this helps alot!


----------



## Britt (Jan 6, 2012)

It seems most ppl in this thread are natural. How are the relaxed ladies using castor oil? It's so thick and gooy, how are you all oiling your scalp with this several times a week?


----------



## Bublin (Jan 6, 2012)

Brittster said:


> It seems most ppl in this thread are natural. How are the relaxed ladies using castor oil? It's so thick and gooy, how are you all oiling your scalp with this several times a week?


 
Brittster Why not dilute it with a lighter oil ie Jojoba.  I am natural and don't like to use it straight as i have fine strands.


----------



## Britt (Jan 6, 2012)

Bublin said:


> @Brittster Why not dilute it with a lighter oil ie Jojoba. I am natural and don't like to use it straight as i have fine strands.


 
Bublin... yes, it's too heavy for my hair. I could prob only use it on my edges. I'd def have to mix it with something.


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 6, 2012)

Brittster said:


> It seems most ppl in this thread are natural. How are the relaxed ladies using castor oil? It's so thick and gooy, how are you all oiling your scalp with this several times a week?



I am relaxed and I apply CO the same way I did when I was natural.  I use it on my scalp and to seal my hair.  But then again, my "relaxed" hair is pretty much identical to a blow out/banded hair so I'm probably not the best person to answer this question...


----------



## glamchick84 (Jan 6, 2012)

Cowash today and applied JBCO to my temple/edges and ends.


----------



## FindingMe (Jan 6, 2012)

Ok, guys...I am switching to JBCO (just ordered and should arrive tomorrow) for my scalp and sealing.  I am thinking I am going to do mini-twists over the course of this weekend and that should help with being able to apply to the roots 3X a week.  I also plan to do hot oil treatments using JBCO... I might even try with the twists in or I might just wait until I take them out to do a protein rich DC and then oil treatment with JBCO...

Anyone in mini twists right now doing the challenge?


----------



## LimitedEdition (Jan 6, 2012)

FindingMe said:


> Anyone in mini twists right now doing the challenge?


 
Im not in minis but I was last month. Although we hadnt officially started the challenge I was still using CO for scalp massages and on my ends. It seemed to be easier than loose hair. I got more access to my scalp with twists.


----------



## ChocLitDoll (Jan 6, 2012)

Hello Ladies! I'm new on this forum making my very first posts TODAY!!!Having a little trouble navigating the site but will keep at it until I figure out how it's arranged. I also use castor oil on my scalp. Will be trying it out to seal next time. I'm 4a/4b 6months into a 12 month stretch. APL with a goal of WL. Happy New Year ALL!!!


----------



## ChocLitDoll (Jan 6, 2012)

Ladies what is the best/least expensive site to order JBCO? I normally use the regular one from Walmart but I wanna kick it up a notch for the challenge. I figure I'm a little late but was hoping you Ladies would let me tag along. 6months into a 12month stretch. Not washing as much as I should. Not dealing with the 2 textures very well. Gonna do what I can with it...I'm open to ALL suggestions. Thanks in Advance!


----------



## cutenss (Jan 6, 2012)

Just Wen'd and used my argan/castor oil mixture on my hair.  I will be ordering more castor oil from Ebay.  I like free shipping


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 6, 2012)

ChocLitDoll said:


> Hello Ladies! I'm new on this forum making my very first posts TODAY!!!Having a little trouble navigating the site but will keep at it until I figure out how it's arranged. I also use castor oil on my scalp. Will be trying it out to seal next time. I'm 4a/4b 6months into a 12 month stretch. APL with a goal of WL. Happy New Year ALL!!!



Welcome to the site!



ChocLitDoll said:


> Ladies what is the best/least expensive site to order JBCO? I normally use the regular one from Walmart but I wanna kick it up a notch for the challenge. I figure I'm a little late but was hoping you Ladies would let me tag along. 6months into a 12month stretch. Not washing as much as I should. Not dealing with the 2 textures very well. Gonna do what I can with it...I'm open to ALL suggestions. Thanks in Advance!



Its not too late for you to join, I will add you to the challenge.  I order my JBCO from amazon.  Or I get it from my local BSS.


----------



## Philippians413 (Jan 7, 2012)

Last night, I washed my hair with KC Come Clean, conditioned with CJ Smoothing Condish, moisturized with CJ Smoothing Lotion, sealed with Castor Oil, and braided my hair. I took down the braids this morning and my hair is soft, shiny, and oh so moisturized!


----------



## Philippians413 (Jan 7, 2012)

I forgot to add...I added "Cherries and Cream" fragrence oil to my CO and it smells yummy !!!


----------



## GIJane (Jan 7, 2012)

I am about to massage my scalp with castor oil and seal my ends with aloe vera and castor.  Then baggy for a few hours.


----------



## LimitedEdition (Jan 7, 2012)

Philippians413 said:


> I forgot to add...I added "Cherries and Cream" fragrence oil to my CO and it smells yummy !!!



OMG! I love cherry scented stuff! I wish I could find an "almond cherry" fragrance oil to mix in my CO (if you've ever smelled Jergens lotion, you know the scent)


----------



## FindingMe (Jan 8, 2012)

LimitedEdition said:


> Im not in minis but I was last month. Although we hadnt officially started the challenge I was still using CO for scalp massages and on my ends. It seemed to be easier than loose hair. I got more access to my scalp with twists.



LimitedEdition:  Thanks!  I agree- I have mini-twists in right now and its SO easy to get to my scalp and ends.  LOVING IT.  I just purchased 'Creta Girl' and Outre 'Polly' wigs, so I am looking forward to oiling my scalp and ends for this challenge and giving my hair a rest... 




Philippians413 said:


> I forgot to add...I added "Cherries and Cream" fragrence oil to my CO and it smells yummy !!!



I added Lavender EO to my JBCO and I like it 

So far, I am really liking the JBCO better than the home health brand I was using before.  Apparently my hair likes it too, bc I put it on and it disappears, even as heavy as it is...


----------



## Royalq (Jan 8, 2012)

LimitedEdition said:


> OMG! I love cherry scented stuff! I wish I could find an "almond cherry" fragrance oil to mix in my CO (if you've ever smelled Jergens lotion, you know the scent)


 LimitedEdition, i used to have a fragrance oil that smelled exactly like the jergens lotion. It was from Camden grey, but the shipping rates are outrageous for such small amounts, here it is
http://www.camdengrey.com/essential-oils/Raw-Materials-Fragrance-Oils-A-G/almond-fragrance.html


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2012)

Applied castor oil blend to my scalp last night with a light scalp massage. I baggied and then sat under my heat cap for 30 minutes.


----------



## TopShelf (Jan 8, 2012)

applied castor  and apricot oil to my scalp this morning


----------



## NewHairWOWeave (Jan 8, 2012)

I am waiting on my JBCO and Coconut Oil from Amazon.


----------



## chelseatiara (Jan 8, 2012)

Used Hairveda's almond glaze on my twists last night with includes castor (seed) oil. Giving my hair/scalp a little break today and will be back to using my oil tomorrow..


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 8, 2012)

LimitedEdition said:


> OMG! I love cherry scented stuff! I wish I could find an "almond cherry" fragrance oil to mix in my CO (if you've ever smelled Jergens lotion, you know the scent)



I love the smell of that lotion.


----------



## Philippians413 (Jan 8, 2012)

LimitedEdition said:


> OMG! I love cherry scented stuff! I wish I could find an "almond cherry" fragrance oil to mix in my CO (if you've ever smelled Jergens lotion, you know the scent)


 
I've never smelled Jergen's lotion, but not it's on my "to buy" list next time I'm at Walmart or Target


----------



## Adonia1987 (Jan 8, 2012)

Massaged JBCO on my scalp. I put it on my edges and ends yesterday after co-washing. I noticed that when I use it on wet hair, the smell of the JBCO goes away once it dries, and it smoothes my hair better. I am really liking JBCO so far.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2012)

I still don't have my jbco as yet but  I should hvae it by this coming Wednesday. I will be using it as my scalp oil mixed with MN and some essential oils for added stimulation.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jan 8, 2012)

Going to order the Pimento Oil Root JBCO product and I'll use that instead of straight CO or JBCO.


----------



## kupenda (Jan 8, 2012)

Doing a castor mix scalp massage 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 8, 2012)

KumakoXsd said:


> Going to order the Pimento Oil Root JBCO product and I'll use that instead of straight CO or JBCO.



Let me know how you like that Pimento Oil.


----------



## FindingMe (Jan 8, 2012)

Royalq said:


> LimitedEdition, i used to have a fragrance oil that smelled exactly like the jergens lotion. It was from Camden grey, but the shipping rates are outrageous for such small amounts, here it is
> http://www.camdengrey.com/essential-oils/Raw-Materials-Fragrance-Oils-A-G/almond-fragrance.html



Royalq: Was that you that gave it a 1-star and said it smelled like Jergens, aka Kenya?  


It looks good, though...

I just wanted to try another fragrance to mix with my JBCO, *anyone use vanilla or sandalwood? * Lavender works pretty well and the fragrance and JBCO ash smell both dissipate in ab an hour on my hair, so I guess if I don't get more suggestions and if it ain't broke...


----------



## TruMe (Jan 8, 2012)

Week one down, massaged scalp with castor oil 3 times last week and sealed with it every morning and night.  I think I may be using too much for the sealing though, lol, so I may take it down a notch and just seal with it in the morning (or evening, but definitely just once a day).


----------



## Royalq (Jan 9, 2012)

FindingMe said:


> @Royalq: Was that you that gave it a 1-star and said it smelled like Jergens, aka Kenya?
> 
> 
> It looks good, though...
> ...



Nah, that wasnt me lol, that the reason why i bought it, i wanted something that smelled like jergens


----------



## TruMe (Jan 9, 2012)

Great little tip I learned yesterday (if you didn't already know this) is to detangle your hair before applying the castor oil.  I usually detangle my hair after I  have put in my leave in condition and oil (for sealing) after a wash.  Because of the winter, I am back to using my beloved Jane Carter leave in conditioner and had a hard time last time because the detangling session was kind of long and difficult.  Not what I am used to with Jane Carter.  Last night, I forgot the castor oil on a section that I was doing and the denman brush went through quite smoothly.  That's when I realized it.  So, I detangled and then applied the oil right before I braided.  MUCH better experience!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 9, 2012)

Still plugging along.  I've been trying to psych myself up to washing my hair today, but it's not working. T_T

I've been oiling my scalp every other day, and using my Kimmaytube leave-in condish.  So far so good.


----------



## MissTripleChoc (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm jumping on the bandwagon, late i know! The last time i used castor oil over a duration of a month or so, applying three times  week, i saw significant growth. It was out of pure laziness i didn't continue. Tonight i have lightly oilled my scalp with a castor oil mixed with avocado oil.


----------



## silentdove13 (Jan 9, 2012)

I finally got my jbco on Friday and am on track


----------



## LimitedEdition (Jan 9, 2012)

Royalq said:


> @LimitedEdition, i used to have a fragrance oil that smelled exactly like the jergens lotion. It was from Camden grey, but the shipping rates are outrageous for such small amounts, here it is
> http://www.camdengrey.com/essential-oils/Raw-Materials-Fragrance-Oils-A-G/almond-fragrance.html


 
Went to try and order this so I could judge the shipping rates and got this:


> *Your order doesn't meet our new minimum of $20.00 (***. 7/1/10). Please add more items to your cart.*


 
I guess I'm buying jergens LOL

Edges, ends, and scalp last night with regular CO.


----------



## TopShelf (Jan 9, 2012)

Castor and apricot oil on scalp today after cowash

Sent from my ADR6300 using ADR6300


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 9, 2012)

Just oil rinsed with castor & sunflower oils.


----------



## GIJane (Jan 9, 2012)

about to massage my scalp w/ my castor oil concoction.


----------



## NaturalPath (Jan 9, 2012)

Is anyone using the Extra dark JBCO? I didnt realize they made this until after I had bough the regular lavender JBCO


----------



## Aggie (Jan 9, 2012)

I massaged my scalp with JBCO Hair Food mixed with some mn and a few drops each of lavender, rosemary, cedarwood, and sage essential oils. I sealed my ends with JBCO. My hair and my scalp are happy tonight.


----------



## afrofaithful (Jan 10, 2012)

Have any of you noticed a difference in JBCO and regular old drugstore castor oil?


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 10, 2012)

afrofaithful said:


> Have any of you noticed a difference in JBCO and regular old drugstore castor oil?



I'm curious too.  But afrofaithful, when you say "drugstore" castor oil, do you mean brands like Heritage, Home Health, Now, or do you mean something even more generic than that; like the kind in the laxative section at conventional drug stores?  I think there is a difference between even those two...


----------



## afrofaithful (Jan 10, 2012)

@ greenandchic LOL I guess both! Up until today I was using Walgreens brand...I have used JBCO before but that was so long ago I don't really remember. I just bought a bottle today and was wondering if anyone noticed a difference I suppose between all 3...


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 10, 2012)

I can kiss my cousin because a friend of hers is bringing me some castor oil str8 from Jamaica


----------



## Bublin (Jan 10, 2012)

I hope i'm not dreaming but my hair feels a little thicker/fuller.

I have been going all out with my Castor Oil mix - scalp and full length sealing twice a day and washing every 4 days.

Other significant changes i've made is upping my moisture levels and using HS combs but the combs i've only used once.

I say the CO and extra moisture is starting to make a difference in the health of my hair.


----------



## LimitedEdition (Jan 10, 2012)

I had JBCO but gave it away. I don't like the smell. I've been using The Pamla Christi brand. 

Bublin my hair feels thicker too. I said I would post hairline pics but my computer is being a fart and I'm not in the mood to fiddle with it. I've got high hopes that its getting longer as well as thicker.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 10, 2012)

I dc'd last night with a castor oil blend and deep conditioner


----------



## Meadow (Jan 10, 2012)

Conditioned with Carol's Daughter hair souffle (contains castor oil) and sealed with my JBCO mix today


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 10, 2012)

I been using my JBCO/KBB mix, almost daily


----------



## Tibbar (Jan 10, 2012)

I've been sealing my twists at least 3 times per week with JBCO and aloe vera gel 50/50 mix.  I'm also putting the mix on my hairline every other day, alternating with sulfur (Bee Mine serum)


----------



## GIJane (Jan 11, 2012)

I sprayed my hair w/ water, AVJ and castor oil.  Then I put brahmi oil over it. I will baggy for approximately 24 hrs. Then will wash it out with my pooh bar. Then DC (adding castor oil) with my heat cap.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jan 11, 2012)

Got the JBCO Strong Roots Red Pimento Hair Growth Oil. Will try and use it everyday in massage.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 12, 2012)

KumakoXsd said:


> Got the JBCO Strong Roots Red Pimento Hair Growth Oil. Will try and use it everyday in massage.



 Let me know how you like that....oiling scalp and sealing ends with castor oil every other day.  I need a moisture boost...my hair drinks everything up.


----------



## TopShelf (Jan 12, 2012)

Castor and apricot  oil on part of the scalp....was in a rush 

Sent from my ADR6300 using ADR6300


----------



## Philippians413 (Jan 12, 2012)

Co-washed my hair yesterday with Curl Junkie Daily Fix, Conditioned with Curl Junkie Argan + Olive Oil Condish (wanted to use it up), and followed with the Loc method using water, Smooth Lotion, and Castor Oil. I then braided my hair in 6 braids...I'll be making smaller braids today. Also oiled my scalp with CO.


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 12, 2012)

I have slipped on the CO ya'll.  My bad!  I used some of my old plain Castor Oil and afterwards my scalp was itching like its never itched before.  I mean like, "Damn, did I just break out in hives?" type of itching.  I don't know what the heck that was all about erplexed

I think I'm going to start back up with my JBCO tonight.

I ordered some Apricot Oil, Coconut Oil, Rose Hip Seed Oil, Cinnamon Essential Oil and Lime Essential Oil.  They should be here Saturday so I just can't wait to experiment with new blends!  I can't wait to smell that Lime EO.

I've been using Castor Oil (staright and in the for of Oyin's HairDew) on my toddler and I'm going to keep this up...it will be sort of a mini challenge for her.  I am curious as to how her hair will respond to it.  So far so good!




afrofaithful said:


> Have any of you noticed a difference in JBCO and regular old drugstore castor oil?



I haven't noticed much of a difference between JBCO, cold pressed castor oil/drugstore castor oil.  They are basically the same with the exception to color and smell.  JBCO is brown and smells like ashes.  I have however, noticed that JBCO absorbs in my hair better.


----------



## kupenda (Jan 12, 2012)

Massaged last night with my castor mix. I dreamt about castor oil last night lol


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yesterday, I oiled my scalp with red pimento JBCO, then I covered my head with a plastic cap.  I noticed that my baggy was really moist.  I think that red pimento really opened my pores, because my bag was wetter than normal.  

The smell is sort of spicy, but I like the way my scalp felt afterwards.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 12, 2012)

I've keeping up with my Castor use, at least 4x a week.  I think I have 1/2 a bottle of JBCO left, but I have a castor cream I will try after the castor KBB mix is done.  

I think my local BSS is carrying jbco, but not sure about the brand.  Hopefully its a legit one, I'll check it out and google.  I swear I think the owner lurks on here, cause everytime I go, he has something we ladies like to use.

Taking out my kinky twists tonight so hopefully I'll see a difference with the castor oil use.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 12, 2012)

Golden75, what is the name of the brand? I ask, because I saw a different brand that "claims" to be JBCO.  Like you, I'm giving it the side eye, wondering if it's legit.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 12, 2012)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> @Golden75, what is the name of the brand? I ask, because I saw a different brand that "claims" to be JBCO. Like you, I'm giving it the side eye, wondering if it's legit.


 
Ms_CoCo37 - not sure.  I'll probably check sometime this weekend.  I peeked at it, but can't remember.  It looked like the Tropic Isle label, but I really don't think it was, so I was a little suspect about it.  I'll let you know.


----------



## FindingMe (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm still in small/mini twists.  I am loving this challenge with the twists--so easy!  I spray with water and rub oil down the length of my twists and then add extra to the ends - daily.  I've been only massaging scalp and adding oil 1X/week because sometimes it makes me itch and it's too much for me on my scalp more than once a week.

My ends are SUPER SOFT!   this challenge


----------



## Aggie (Jan 12, 2012)

I have been using my jbco oil on my ends and they feel so soft afterwards.


----------



## Renewed1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Using my JBCO/Olive Oil/Rose seed hip oil mixture and my scalp is loving it. JBCO by itself gives me the itchies. But this mixture is doing good on my scalp.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with my castor oil blend, applied AO White Camellia and sitting under heat cap for 30 minutes. Will rinse in the morning.


----------



## LimitedEdition (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm still focusing my castor oil on my scalp, edges and ends. I massaged some in this morning on my scalp and edges only. I'm doing a twist set and I have noticed my ends don't curl up the way they normally do if I put castor oil on them while they're wet. I think its weighs down my curl pattern so my twist-outs end up with stringy ends. 

I will put castor oil on the ends when its almost dry. That way I can give the curls on my ends a chance to set without being weighed down, but still put it on before it completely dries so I can seal in that last bit of moisture. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## FindingMe (Jan 14, 2012)

Still applying JBCO to the ends of my hair as a pre-rinse before I rinse scalp with just plain water in the shower.  Then apply liberally to strands, ends and massage in front edges.  I still haven't found the right combination to use directly on my scalp.  Everything I've tried has made me itchy.

*Ladies can you please list what JBCO mixtures you are using to massage directly into the scalp without being itchy? * Thx!


----------



## Adonia1987 (Jan 14, 2012)

I think JBCO is starting to make my scalp itchy and tender. This is the same reason why I stopped using it last year. I will start massaging Bhringraj oil on my scalp, and use JBCO on the length and ends of my hair.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 14, 2012)

Picked up some jbco yesterday and mixed it with a lil hot 6 oil for my scalp massage.  Also, applied to the ends of my hair.


----------



## Bublin (Jan 14, 2012)

Continuing to apply Castor Oil mix to scalp and ends once or twice a day.  i love the shine it gives, especially on my hair line.


----------



## Renewed1 (Jan 14, 2012)

I can only apply JBCO on my edges and hair. For some odd reason, JBCO makes my scalp itchy. Which is weird, because when I used drugstore Castor Oil on my scalp, I didn't have any problems. 

I'm upset, because I flat iron my hair this week and now I have to wash my hair, to get rid of the itchy scalp!!!


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 14, 2012)

Adonia1987  In regards to the itchies, perhaps you could try cutting the castor oil with another oil such as: coconut or sweet almond, etc.

MarriageMaterial  How are you liking that Rose Hip Seed Oil?  I just ordered some but I've never tried it before.  Does it really smell like roses?  And how what ratio of the rose hip oil (how many) are you using?


----------



## kupenda (Jan 14, 2012)

Added castor oil to my Wonder 8 grease. I need to go bak to greasing my scalp a few times a month. Maybe a few days before washing. My roots don't seem to be getting any love


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## chelseatiara (Jan 14, 2012)

Still using my castor oil under my ecostyler for wash and gos


----------



## yodie (Jan 14, 2012)

Are you ladies using the rose hips to get rid of the smell with JBCO?


----------



## Renewed1 (Jan 14, 2012)

Evallusion I use the rose hip oil as part of a mixture (hot oils;DC;JBCO) so I can't say if it's doing anything by itself.


----------



## chelseatiara (Jan 15, 2012)

chelseatiara said:


> Used Hairveda's almond glaze on my twists last night with includes castor (seed) oil. Giving my hair/scalp a little break today and will be back to using my oil tomorrow..



Doin this again  Guess this is my new sunday routine  will keep it like this  until Tuesday...


----------



## Adonia1987 (Jan 15, 2012)

Evallusion I have tried mixing it before but it still makes my hair itchy  It seems to come in cycles... I can use it for a couple of months with no problem, but after a while it starts itching. The good thing is that I can still use it on the length of my hair!


----------



## GIJane (Jan 15, 2012)

pre-pood with avj and castor oil, dc with ntm, honey, & castor oil; sealed with castor oil.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jan 15, 2012)

Massaged with the JBCO Red Pimento oil thing that they sell. It was ok! The smell was kind of sweeter than JBCO straight but... it's not too bad. I'll be using this today.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 15, 2012)

I made a sulfur/JBCO/JBCO Hair Food/MN mix that I will be using on my scalp for about 2 or 3 days a week.


----------



## tajaun (Jan 15, 2012)

still here yall, just checking in been working doubles...I have had enough of trying new stuff....I tried the ayuvedic pastes...not for me..my hair is in breakage/shedding overtime...back to my regular routine before deciding whether or not to cut it all off...hope i dont have tooo. but yes ladies im still in it. castor oil on scalp as i type....and you know what im taking it as a learning lesson...stop jumping on everybody band wagon especially with relaxed hair...i been working to hard on this hair to be committing hair suicide.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 17, 2012)

When my scalp feels good I have a tendency to slack off. So have to pay more attention. Oiled my scalp with my castor oil blend this morning and massaged it in quickly. I plan on making a castor/coffee oil this evening. 

I'm not really as consistent as I want to be. I can't tell if there are any changes. Hopefully over time my hair will thicken up and my scalp heal. Hope to see some changes by the spring.


----------



## ms.mimi (Jan 17, 2012)

faithVA Are you using regular coffee or coffee oil? Sound interesting. Can you give me more detail on your mix?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 17, 2012)

ms.mimi said:


> @faithVA Are you using regular coffee or coffee oil? Sound interesting. Can you give me more detail on your mix?


 
I am gettting ready to make a coffee oil using castor oil. The recipe calls for 2 cups of castor oil with 2 oz of coffee cooked in a slow cooker for 6 hours. I will probably replace at least 1/2 cup of the castor oil with a lighter oil. And I will add some EOs to the final product.

I haven't made it yet, but plan on making it tonight.


----------



## ms.mimi (Jan 17, 2012)

I've been toying around with idea of using coffee oil (Anita Grant has a mix for the hair) after this challenge. 
Let me know how this works for you.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 17, 2012)

Rubbed my JBCO mix on my twists this a.m. Also applied a oil mix containing JBCO while Dc-ing yesterday


----------



## TruMe (Jan 17, 2012)

I miss my coconut oil.  I think I will make a mixture of castor oil and coconut oil later this week.


----------



## GIJane (Jan 17, 2012)

I put my hair in box-braids and sealed the ends with castor oil.


----------



## FindingMe (Jan 17, 2012)

Still in small twists and using castor oil on length and ends.  I dropped to every other day now, instead of every day.  But I *really* love this oil bc it seems to "absorb" into my skin and hair and I don't have any oil or greasy residue on my clothes or pillow.  I can't wait to see how my hair fares after I take my twists out and I have been using it religiously for 1 month...

I am also going to try and cut the oil, by adding coconut or something to see if it helps with the itchies on my scalp.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm checking in. I've been using a blend of Jamaican black castor oil, Dabur Vatika oil, and grapeseed oil about 4 times a week on my scalp while in kinky twists.


----------



## Bublin (Jan 17, 2012)

A dab of moisturiser and a dab of castor oil makes re-twisting dry hair a breeze.  Before i was spraying hair with water/leave-in mix so i could manipulate it without breakage but overtime my hair was getting hard so i stopped using the water.
Now my hair in the morning isn't slightly damp or stiff and i have better 'hang' if i wear my hair out.


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 17, 2012)

My oils came today and best believe I made me an awesome new mix. It consists of JBCO, coconut oil, apricot oil, rosehip seed oil, lime eo, sulfur, rosemary eo and cinnamon eo, respectively.  I used it today and I am really loving it!  Lime eo smells great, especially with the smell of coconut oil.

I may be getting some Neem oil too.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 17, 2012)

Already applied my sulfur/jbco/mn mix to my scalp for the day.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 17, 2012)

Applied my castor oil blend to my scalp again this evening and gave myself a nice little massage. 

Have my castor/coffee oil cooking while we speak.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 18, 2012)

My coffee castor oil is finally ready. I think I cooked it too long but I hope it still works  It was still thick and sticky even with the other oils (sunflower, wheat germ, jojoba oil) added to it. So I added some coconut oil to thin it out a bit. Then I added some EOs (basil, sage, lavender, rosemary, cedarwood).

Couldn't wait to give it a try. So masssged it into my scalp and edges. I have about 12 oz so hopefully that will last me for a good amount of time. 

Now I am ready to get serious about this challenge.


----------



## LimitedEdition (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm here, still oiling my edges and ends with regular CO and hot six oil on the length.


----------



## kupenda (Jan 19, 2012)

Added MSM to my castor mix. Mini massaged Tuesday night with it. Will do a heavy duty massage and baggy tonight for a few hours. Still suffering from my shedding setback . I'm recovering and getting a hold on it now, but my hair has lost soooo much thickness. Sadface. Ugh


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 19, 2012)

The castor oil I ordered through vitacost.com came yesterday.  Unfortunately, some of it leaked out.  So, they're sending me a new bottle.  I guess that means I'll have two bottles.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 19, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with my jbco/sulfur mix already for the night.


----------



## sheanu (Jan 19, 2012)

still oiling 3X a week with my c.o. mix. I'm finally feeling the tingle now.


----------



## FindingMe (Jan 21, 2012)

still oiling hair- almost daily.  I think with the dryness in the air, my hair is absorbing the oil and it just goes away, no oily residue or anything...LOVE IT!  Hopefully this will help me retain some length for this year.


----------



## Anaya-Amani (Jan 21, 2012)

Where is the best place to order JBCO?


----------



## NJoy (Jan 22, 2012)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> The castor oil I ordered through vitacost.com came yesterday. Unfortunately, some of it leaked out. So, they're sending me a new bottle. I guess that means I'll have two bottles.


 
SCORE!!!


----------



## afgirl (Jan 22, 2012)

took my sew in out early last week to dye my hair still havent dyed it but i oiled my scalp 3 times this week and im currently pre pooing with castor oil and conditioner


----------



## FindingMe (Jan 22, 2012)

Steamed mini-twists last night with a mix of JBCO, almond oil and jojoba oil.... it!!!  Ends are super moisturized and hair is very soft...not oily or greasy...Loved it!!!  I am also in the steaming challenge which runs through the end of March, so as long as my hair is in mini-twists, I will for sure be doing this once a week....


----------



## chelseatiara (Jan 22, 2012)

Once again used Hairveda's almond glaze on my twists last night with includes castor (seed) oil. Got a new applicator bottle for my castor oil and used that last night on my scalp as well as this morning..


----------



## Aggie (Jan 22, 2012)

I used Chicoro's moisture-drenched prepoo today. I Clarifyed with Avalon Organics Rosemary, Mint and Tea Tree Shampoo, poured some black tea rinse over my wet hair then deep conditioned my hair today using Moroccanoil products. My hair feels awesome right now, and by awesome, I mean soft, silky and strong. You can't get any better than that.

Now back to my wigs.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 23, 2012)

Keeping it simple...massaging scalp with castor oil and sealing ends.


----------



## LimitedEdition (Jan 23, 2012)

Egdes and ends. Edges and ends.


----------



## TeeSGee (Jan 24, 2012)

massaged scalp with JBCO and applied it to my ends and edges for sealing.


----------



## Philippians413 (Jan 24, 2012)

Cleansed with Daily Fix, conditioned with CJ Smoothing Condish, LOC method (water, CO, CJ Smoothing Lotion) then three strand twisted with KCCC.


----------



## Arian (Jan 24, 2012)

I made some flax gel last night and I mixed some Castor Oil and Grapeseed in it.  Soft hair with hold was the result!


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 24, 2012)

Applied JBCO to scalp and hair last night.


----------



## Adonia1987 (Jan 24, 2012)

I am dropping out of this challenge... I discovered Bhringraj oil and haven't used JBCO since...Good luck everyone!


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jan 24, 2012)

Going to use JBCO Red Pimento oil to massage scalp a little later..


----------



## Aggie (Jan 24, 2012)

Just did my sulfur/jbco scalp masssage, moisturized with BB Oil Moisturizer and sealed my ends with jbco.


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 24, 2012)

Still enjoying my new mix.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 25, 2012)

Applied my coffee castor oil blend to my scalp last night and gave myself a scalp massage and then twisted it up. The blend is working well for me its not too thick, too stick or too oily. I can put my hands in my hair and not come back with a ton of oil. Nice!

I definitely will make the coffee oil again.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 25, 2012)

Sealed my hair with jbco tonight and doing a ghe baggying overnight.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 25, 2012)

Found my applicator bottle So i put my JBCO in it and oiled my scalp earlier this evening.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 25, 2012)

Hit my crown and edges again tonight. I definitely want to do my edges every day. I will give applying it daily to my crown a try. If it gets too oily then I will try every other day.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 26, 2012)

@Ms_CoCo37 - I believe we touched on the JBCO in the BSS a couple weeks ago. The brand is Tropic Isle Living. I now there is a Tropic Isle that is legit, but I don't think it says Living, could be wrong. It was $8 for a 4oz bottle, shoot that bottle looked smaller than 4oz.


----------



## TruMe (Jan 26, 2012)

Finally tested the castor oil/coconut oil mix last night.  I think I like it.  I also put it in an applicator bottle so it was MUCH easier to apply to my scalp.  Although, I wasn't expecting it to solidify since I was doing 50/50.  Oh well, I just hate having to melt it every time I use it.


----------



## FindingMe (Jan 26, 2012)

FindingMe said:


> Steamed mini-twists last night with a mix of JBCO, almond oil and jojoba oil.... it!!!  Ends are super moisturized and hair is very soft...not oily or greasy...Loved it!!!  I am also in the steaming challenge which runs through the end of March, so as long as my hair is in mini-twists, I will for sure be doing this once a week....



I have added JBCO *once* since I steamed Sunday and my hair is *STILL* soft, smooth and moisturized.  After I steamed with the oils, I washed with SM poo and added more oil and that was it.  SOOOO simple, yet so effective for me...  I think I am going to steam with a mixture of oils from now on


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 26, 2012)

Golden75, 4 oz wouldn't do anything for me. LOL!  I can't remember where I was, but the other day I saw an 8 oz bottle for $13 and change.  Of course it was the real deal.  Now if I can just remember where I saw it.


----------



## TopShelf (Jan 26, 2012)

castor and apricot oil on my scalp after i cowashed this  morning


----------



## kupenda (Jan 26, 2012)

Massaged with castor oil last night. My scalp was sore yesterday and it's still sore today. Aw man :-/

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 26, 2012)

Oiled crown and edges with coffee castor oil blend and gave myself a quick massage.


----------



## skyslady (Jan 26, 2012)

I found a _castor seed oil_ from a local Indian Store that I like and I've been messaging it into my scalp, concentrating on my edges 3x's a week.


----------



## LimitedEdition (Jan 27, 2012)

I straightened my hair for the first time in 3 months. I got my regular 1/2 an inch a month. I'm a liytle disappointed, I wanted to see more growth. None the less Im staying faithful to applying CO to my edges and ends.


----------



## TruMe (Jan 27, 2012)

Castor oil everyday may be too heavy for my hair.  The last time I applied it was Wednesday evening and still this morning it is still oily.  I think I will just the amount I use by half and stick with everyday.


----------



## HoneyA (Jan 27, 2012)

Not in this challenge but that's all I have been using on my scalp for a while and my hair keeps getting thicker and thicker. Definitely a staple for me.


----------



## I AM... (Jan 27, 2012)

Applied JBCO to my edges and my crown.  It weighs my hair down something awful but It is strong and well moisturized.  I've been using this for months and will continue. I also did a scalp massage.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 27, 2012)

[USER=246186 said:
			
		

> TruMe[/USER];15146803]Castor oil everyday may be too heavy for my hair. The last time I applied it was Wednesday evening and still this morning it is still oily. I think I will just the amount I use by half and stick with everyday.


 
You can always try diluting it with a thinner oil to make it more useable. I use a castor oil blend versus the straight castor oil. I have mixed mine with sunflower oil, wheat germ oil, flax seed oil and coconut oil. I can apply it without the greasy effect.


----------



## TruMe (Jan 27, 2012)

faithVA - I will try this.  Now I have to decide what other oil to try.  Thanks.


----------



## FindingMe (Jan 27, 2012)

Recently, I have been adding JBCO as a pre-poo (30m) before I wash (sulfate free) or co-wash my hair.  I then add a little more JCBO to the ends and my hair has been SUPER moisturized.  My hair loves JBCO  

OMG!!!!!  This is a keeper for me- so glad I did this challenge.

Since my hair is liking JBCO, I also just bought 
*Jamaican Black Castor Oil Organic Shampoo with Shea Butter 8 oz *





http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003KIU14O/ref=oh_o02_s00_i00_details
and *Jamaican Black Castor Oil Protein Hair Conditioner* to alternate with my oils for steaming




http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003CTVSKC/ref=oh_o02_s00_i01_details

*Has anyone used these before?*  (Meanwhile, I'll do a forum search and post back what I find out)

ETA threads I found:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=15150283#post15150283
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=15150319#post15150319


----------



## Phaer (Jan 28, 2012)

Ms_CoCo37 said:
			
		

> Golden75, 4 oz wouldn't do anything for me. LOL!  I can't remember where I was, but the other day I saw an 8 oz bottle for $13 and change.  Of course it was the real deal.  Now if I can just remember where I saw it.



Try jamaicanblackcastoroil.com, they sell the Extra dark, lavender, rosemary and ylang ylang.


----------



## Philippians413 (Jan 28, 2012)

I need to purchase another bottle of castor oil because I'm almost done. I'm so glad I joined this challenge, I don't know how I survived without castor oil before it.


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 28, 2012)

just came from the beauty supply and bought a bottle of jbco and wildgrowth oil


----------



## Phaer (Jan 28, 2012)

Just got my new supply of jbco
I got 2 extra dark
1 lavender
1 ylang ylang
1 rosemary and
A jar of the rosemary pomade to bring to the braid shop.

You would think I have enough right? Jbco is so precious to me that I don't want to waste it in my dcs. I only use it on my scalp. I am so stingy! Lol


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 28, 2012)

Phaer said:


> Try jamaicanblackcastoroil.com, they sell the
> Extra dark, lavender, rosemary and ylang ylang.


 
Phaer - thanks!  I order from Sams24... I came across some JBCO in my bss, but I was suspect about the brand & price.  I do want to try the extra dark, so I may try what you suggested


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 28, 2012)

Sealed w/ JBCO!


----------



## kupenda (Jan 29, 2012)

Did a castor massage last night

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Aggie (Jan 29, 2012)

Been using my jbco on my ends after moisturizing it with BB oil moisturizer with castor oil.


----------



## GIJane (Jan 29, 2012)

I used my castor oil concoction and massaged my scalp.  I have noticed my hair stays moisturized longer but it is attracting a lot of dirt. I cant wait till I get back on US soil.


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 29, 2012)

I've been MIA but I'm still here!  I'm still using my oil mix once every 2-3 days.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 29, 2012)

I have my sulfur/jbco mix on my scalp and over that is Chicoro's moisture-drenched prepoo which I will be keeping on my hair for about 1-2 hours. I will follow up with a mild shampoo - possibly KeraCare Hydrating and Detangling shampoo. 

Then I will pour some Black tea/caffeine powder rinse over my hair and scalp, massage for a few minutes and on top of that I will add a deep protien treatment (KeraCare Restorative Mask) for 20 minutes. I will deep moisture condition with KeraCare Creme Humecto.

I want to also do the LOC (liquid, oil,cream) method for moisturizing and sealing. After that, I will GHE baggy overnight with this so my hair should be super happy in the morning


----------



## FindingMe (Jan 29, 2012)

Removed my mini-twists, applied JBCO + Jamaican Black Castor Oil Protein Hair Conditioner and steamed for 30m.  Then co-washed with Bee Mine condish.  Added a little more JBCO to seal and twisted.  Hair is nice and super moisturized.


----------



## FindingMe (Jan 29, 2012)

Also, for those trying to get a light even coat of oil on your ends or scalp, try an oil mister-  I did a post a while back on it:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=396154&highlight=lorraine+massey


----------



## chelseatiara (Jan 30, 2012)

Ive been mixing castor/coconut oil in my applicator bottle...i like it...its runny though....eh....


----------



## faithVA (Jan 30, 2012)

Applying castor oil on my scalp daily is too much. By the 4th day my scalp is itchy and need a wash. Going to try every other day.

Applied my coffee castor oil blend to my scalp last night with a scalp massage before applying my DC. Then sat under my heat cap for 30 minutes.Don't know if I'm seeing any noticeable changes in my hair or scalp, but still have many months to go. So will definitely hang in there.


----------



## ms.mimi (Jan 30, 2012)

Messaged jbco to temples and scalp tonight.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 30, 2012)

Moisturized and sealed with castor oil...oiled my temples and scalp as well.


----------



## afgirl (Jan 31, 2012)

castor oil massage last night


----------



## TruMe (Jan 31, 2012)

Massaged my scalp and edges last night with castor/coconut oil mix.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 31, 2012)

Oiled my edges and crown with my coffee castor oil blend this morning.


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 1, 2012)

currently doing a coconut oil/castor oil scalp massage..


----------



## faithVA (Feb 2, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with coffee castor oil blend and gave myself a quick massage. My scalp isn't itching this week . I wonder if it only itches on the weeks I cowash and don't wash. 

I think I may see some progress on my edges but way too early to tell. Hopefully I will be able to tell for sure by the end of March.


----------



## TopShelf (Feb 2, 2012)

castor and apricot oil yesterday


----------



## Arian (Feb 2, 2012)

Used a castor oil based butter to seal my ends...lusciousness!


----------



## greenandchic (Feb 2, 2012)

Last night I massaged my scalp with my castor oil, rosemary, basil oil blend.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi, I'm checking in; still using my jbco/vatika oil/grapeseed oil blend 3-4 times a week to scalp.


----------



## afgirl (Feb 2, 2012)

Well last night I got the urge to cut my hair last night.... I couldn't help it 
It seemed like the ends were soooo damaged sooo I cut it I'll post pics later when I get home but I figure now I can grown healthy natural hair babying my ends figuring out what my hair like and doesn't from the beginning


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 2, 2012)

Applied jbco mix to hair & scalp


----------



## kupenda (Feb 2, 2012)

Still massaging twice a week at least. Got a little buildup on my scalp. Time to shampoo!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey ladies...I'm still using my castor oil.  My nape has been itchy lately though.  Anyone else experienced this?  If so, what's the remedy?


----------



## lilyofthenile (Feb 3, 2012)

Used the JBCO Red Pimento Oil to scalp massage, trying to stick to the challenge!


----------



## TruMe (Feb 3, 2012)

So far so good.  Don't know if it's working but I'm still sticking with it.  Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 4, 2012)

afgirl said:


> Well last night I got the urge to cut my hair last night.... I couldn't help it
> It seemed like the ends were soooo damaged sooo I cut it I'll post pics later when I get home but I figure now I can grown healthy natural hair babying my ends figuring out what my hair like and doesn't from the beginning



I know...I have been toying with the idea of doing another BC really low and starting over from there....  Now I know how the utuber Taren felt when she cut all her hair off


----------



## Tibbar (Feb 4, 2012)

I have been applying a 50/50 mix of JBCO and AVG to my hairline and also using it on the ends of my twists at least two times per week.


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 4, 2012)

I really want to twist my hair with Hairveda's Almond Glaze (which has castor seed oil in it) ....maybe tomorrow night.....im tired loll


----------



## Aggie (Feb 5, 2012)

I have Chicoro's prepoo on my hair right now and will be mildly clarifying my hair, black tea rinsing under Mizani Renew Strength Mask followed by Mizani Moisturfusion Conditioner for deep conditioning today. This will be my first time trying out the Mizani Moisturfusion conditioner and can't wait to use it. 

I may massage my scalp with my sulfur mix and GHE baggy my hair overnight with JBCO tonight as well as I haven't done it for 2 days. I  scalp massages.


----------



## TeeSGee (Feb 5, 2012)

Oiled and massage scalp with JBCO .


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 5, 2012)

scalp massage with my coconut/castor oil scalp mix ^_^


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 5, 2012)

JBCO on the scalp & hair

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## prettyhair73 (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm using a Castor oil, olive oil, glycerin and essential oil mix.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't know if I am sticking to the 3x a week schedule but definitely trying. I was using my coffee castor oil blend on my edges and scalp. I think it is making my crown too sensitive so I am going to use it only on wash days or the day before a wash day. So I need to make up an oil blend without the coffee to use during the rest of the week.

Will try to do that tonight and get back on track.


----------



## Phaer (Feb 6, 2012)

I am applying the Rosemary jbco to my scalp daily, I am trying to combat any negative effects of this last installation of kinky twists. They didn't feel tight until after they were almost done braiding my hair.  4 days later and my scalp is still hurting. Anyone ever want to curse out braiders???  Near the end I wanted to punch them bc I told them my scalp was hurting and not to try to move the braids, what does she do IMMEDIATELY after I said that????  Tried to put it in a pony tail.


----------



## nazjha (Feb 6, 2012)

Phaer said:


> I am applying the Rosemary jbco to my scalp daily, I am trying to combat any negative effects of this last installation of kinky twists. They didn't feel tight until after they were almost done braiding my hair.  4 days later and my scalp is still hurting. Anyone ever want to curse out braiders???  Near the end I wanted to punch them bc I told them my scalp was hurting and not to try to move the braids, what does she do IMMEDIATELY after I said that????  Tried to put it in a pony tail.


If you wet your hair at the roots it'll loosen up the tenison ok your braids since your hair stretches when wet. Might help.


----------



## nazjha (Feb 6, 2012)

My scalp has been extremely tender since using my castor oil, rosemary, evoo oil mix. Whenever its too much to take I take a break from it. So I believe I'm gonna stop putting it on my scalp and just the shaft of my hair and put my mix of evco and evoo and rosemary oil on my scalp.


----------



## HighAspirations (Feb 6, 2012)

Do you all use JBCO or just castor oil?


----------



## TruMe (Feb 6, 2012)

^^^Just castor oil for me.


----------



## Phaer (Feb 6, 2012)

Jbco on my scalp.


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 9, 2012)

Still hanging...oiling scalp and sealing ends


----------



## GIJane (Feb 9, 2012)

Last night I pre-poo'd with my castor oil pre-poo mix overnight.  I will wash it out tonight then moisturize my hair with my castor oil leave-in/moisturizer mixture.  Then I will oil my scalp with castor oil.  I put castor oil in everything.


----------



## Phaer (Feb 9, 2012)

Applied jbco mixed with some melted sulfur 8 (that I am trying to get rid of) last night. This morning my scalp is itchy, I am not sure if that is a good sign.


----------



## TruMe (Feb 9, 2012)

Still oiling at least 3x a week.  YEAH!


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 9, 2012)

Castor Oil under my ecostyler for my wash-n-go...


----------



## Evallusion (Feb 10, 2012)

Oiling once every two days now.  My box braids are still looking pretty good with hardly any buildup at the base.  Tomorrow makes 5 weeks and surprisingly enough, I'm not ready to take them out just yet.  I'm gonna try and make it to 8 weeks--a personal record.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 10, 2012)

My week has been very busy so I haven't updated. But I have oiled my scalp and edges with my coffee castor oil blend twice this week. And I will try to oil again tomorrow or sunday and sit under my heat cap. I don't think I will wash this weekend but save it for next weekend. My scalp feels pretty good this week.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 10, 2012)

Already sealed my ends with jbco for the night and getting mighty sleepy now so I will heading to bed in short order.


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 11, 2012)

Oiled scalp and hair with JBCO


----------



## NJoy (Feb 11, 2012)

Checking in.  Still using castor oil on my ends and in my scalp massage mix.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 11, 2012)

NJoy said:


> Checking in. Still using castor oil on my ends and in my scalp massage mix.


 

^^^^Yeah what she said


----------



## GIJane (Feb 12, 2012)

guys.  I was just wondering how is castor oil reacting with everyone hair.  I have to say it is now a staple in almost every step of my regimen. I think I was able to retain an 1/2 inch since January 8.


----------



## Arian (Feb 12, 2012)

Using my Castor oil based AOHC and my hair is in heaven. Moisture like nobody's business...
Will be mixing my reg Castor Oil with my DCs

Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## lilyofthenile (Feb 12, 2012)

Did a scalp massage last night with JBCO Red Pimento Oil.


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 12, 2012)

Still using Castor regularly....ends are in a much better condition


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 12, 2012)

Just mixed up some more castor and coconut oil to use on my scalp tonight


----------



## GIJane (Feb 13, 2012)

I think I am going to try an castor oil rinse tonight.


----------



## kupenda (Feb 13, 2012)

I had stopped massaging with castor oil for about a week or so because I ran out and never got to the store to get more. But I got more and massaged last night. My scalp is happier and my strands are softer. New growth is easier to detangle. No other oil or product has given such consistently good results

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 13, 2012)

I oiled my scalp and edges with my coffee castor oil blend last night. No real scalp massage. Was going to sit under my heat cap for 20 to 30 minutes to do my version of a HOT but ended up talking on the phone until it was late.  Will get it in sometime this week.


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 13, 2012)

I have been spritzing my hair with a castor/almond/jojoba oil mix and doing a quick massage 2x week.  I have also been doing pre-poos and DCing once a week with JBCO to make my 3x week for the challenge.  My hair seems to be doing well and retaining a lot more moisture.  Hopefully this will help with my ends and length retention.  I'm hoping for MBL by the end of the year.


----------



## Meadow (Feb 13, 2012)

I am still  hanging in there. I  just bought a new jar of JBCO and I added lemon grass and tea tree essential oils to it so I can continue with this journey. So far my hair is actually thicker than before. I noticed the thickness after my relaxer two weeks ago. I did a 3 month stretch while using the JBCO before that retouch which caused a very big difference. I am so glad I joined this challenge. I Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## GIJane (Feb 14, 2012)

FindingMe your curls are pretty. I wish I could get my hair to curl like that. But when my hair dries it just looks like a H.A.M.


----------



## TruMe (Feb 14, 2012)

FindingMe - I do have to agree.  Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 14, 2012)

Applied my coffee castor oil to my edges, the front and part of the crown. Massaged it in quickly. Wish I was experiencing some of this thickness everyone is talking about. So far I don't notice a difference.


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 15, 2012)

GIJane said:


> FindingMe your curls are pretty. I wish I could get my hair to curl like that. But when my hair dries it just looks like a H.A.M.





TruMe said:


> FindingMe - I do have to agree.  Your hair is gorgeous!



OT:  GIJane  & TruMe-  *Thanks!!!*  Also, my hair JUST started doing this.  After 3 years of being natural, I thought I was mostly a 4a with a little 3c kinda mix, but i started the curly girl method (I actually use the deva products as well) 2 weeks ago where I wash/add water to my hair pretty much every day and it turns out my hair was just really SUPER THIRSTY.  (in other words, dry, dry, dry...).  That pic was taken on Day 3 of following strict curly girl.  

But now that I have been adding moisture, I am getting curls and coils where i never had them before and i think that when it's all said and done and my hair actually has the right moisture levels, I might be all 3c-ish with maybe a touch of 3b.  So don't sleep on moisture bc i thought my hair had enough but I didn't know until I started adding water and moisturizing products every day.  The canopy of my hair is still super dry cause its the most exposed, but they say it can take up to 6 weeks before your hair really starts to get the proper moisture after starting the method.

I also do Chicoro's pre-poo using AV juice and JBCO weekly under steam as well and it seems to help although sometimes for a couple of days, there is a little residue still on my hair after using.


----------



## sheanu (Feb 15, 2012)

Checking in: I had stopped the castor oil for a few weeks but I think I might start again...


----------



## GIJane (Feb 16, 2012)

FindingMe Thanks for the information.  I am going to look into this curly girl method.


----------



## LimitedEdition (Feb 16, 2012)

I feel like a parrot, constantly saying edges and ends but thats what Im doing  Im still here!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 16, 2012)

LimitedEdition said:


> I feel like a parrot, constantly saying edges and ends but thats what Im doing  Im still here!


 
I feel the same way. Saying the same thing over and over. And I am saying the same thing over and over through multiple challenge threads. But if it keeps me honest and on track I am willing to do it.

So heres to parrots


----------



## Taishan (Feb 16, 2012)

I''ve unofficially been a part of this challenge for some months now (I saw the info in this thread but had no posting ability), and think its the best thing I've done for my HHJ yet. I haven't noticed any extra thickness or faster growth, but using it on my relaxed hair helps me to keep it straight after I air dry and remain heat free. I oil my scalp after my hair is completely dry, pull it back or in a few loose Bantu knots before bed, and when I wake up the fluffiness is gone and I have excellent slip.  Plus it keeps my new growth soft and tame as well so even after a long stretch people think I'm crazy when I complain I need a touch-up.


----------



## GIJane (Feb 16, 2012)

i am still massaging my scalp with my castor oil concotion.


----------



## Arian (Feb 16, 2012)

Used Qhemet AOHC to seal my hair after spraying it with my spritz!

Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## Bublin (Feb 17, 2012)

LimitedEdition said:


> I feel like a parrot, constantly saying edges and ends but thats what Im doing  Im still here!


 
That's why i haven't posted for a long while.  I'm being very consistent and don't have anything new to say.....edges, ends and scalp every day!


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 17, 2012)

about to cowash my hair with whatevers clever and moisturizer and seal with cantu shea butter and my castor oil...


----------



## yaya24 (Feb 17, 2012)

I am an unofficial challenger. 

I cowashed today then used my leave ins and sealed w/ JBCO.
I found the extra dark formula at a BSS and think its a little easier to apply than the original. 

Happy weekend ladies.


----------



## skyslady (Feb 18, 2012)

Just getting over a bad cold, so I missed a few days of oiling my scalp with the castor oil. I do notice new growth though, I am still using the oil I purchased at my favorite Indian Store. I should have taken some internally, it would have probably helped me rid myself of this cold sooner .


----------



## lilyofthenile (Feb 18, 2012)

Aiming to massage my head tonight with JBCO Red Pimento oil.


----------



## Arian (Feb 18, 2012)

About to.DC with AO GPB w/ castor oil added...

Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## Phaer (Feb 18, 2012)

Cowash and applied jbco mix with sulfur 8.


----------



## AlwaysNatural (Feb 18, 2012)

I haven't been faithful to this challenge...i've only been using it on my edges 1-2 times daily..


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 18, 2012)

steaming today with Chicoro's pre-poo with JBCO as the oil so will work for the challenge...


----------



## Evallusion (Feb 19, 2012)

Been slacking on my own challenge, lol.  I'm so bad.  I laid off the Castor Oil for over a week because I was soooo busy I just kept forgetting.  Started back 2 nights ago.  I think I'm going to take it down to every 3 days since I am working out more.

Hope you all are doing awesome!


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 21, 2012)

Evallusion said:


> Been slacking on my own challenge, lol. I'm so bad. I laid off the Castor Oil for over a week because I was soooo busy I just kept forgetting. Started back 2 nights ago. I think I'm going to take it down to every 3 days since I am working out more.
> 
> Hope you all are doing awesome!


 
Evallusion - I've been slacking too.  Gonna get back in the game today!


----------



## GIJane (Feb 21, 2012)

Evallusion said:


> Been slacking on my own challenge, lol. I'm so bad. I laid off the Castor Oil for over a week because I was soooo busy I just kept forgetting. Started back 2 nights ago. I think I'm going to take it down to every 3 days since I am working out more.
> 
> Hope you all are doing awesome!


 Tsk Tsk Tsk shame on you. 




FindingMe said:


> steaming today with Chicoro's pre-poo with JBCO as the oil so will work for the challenge...


 Great minds must think alike.  I do that with every wash.  Even though today is not my wash day. My hair is feeling a little dry.  I am doing this tonight. Then I am going to co-wash my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 21, 2012)

I applied my coffee castor oil mix before my DC last night. Didn't like that so much because I only sat under the heat cap for 15 minutes and since it is so heavy my hair felt very oil when I rinsed. So going to switch this step back to applying before I wash.

But I will apply my mix this evening to my edges and crown.


----------



## Britt (Feb 21, 2012)

I found a way to use castor oil! The only I can use it on dry hair is to mix it with a little Karen's body beautiful hair milk and that's b/c it's such a light and simple cream. I can*not* cut castor oil with another oil it's way too oily. Something about it mixed with the KBB on my scalp is great. 

I tried to cut castor oil w/ coconut oil this wknd, that was a greasy fail. I had to re wash my hair, it was greasy but didn't feel soft. This is the only oil I can put on my scalp that actually softens my hair, and my scalp doesn't feel greasy and oily. This combo makes my hair feel soft. I've been doing this for the past 3 wks about. I've found my formula for using this. I can only apply this mixture 2x/wk max. This is a challenge I can commit to. I will stick to using this with hopes of growing the broken pieces I have throughout my head from relaxing .


----------



## faithVA (Feb 21, 2012)

Used coffee castor oil on my edges and crown. No scalp massage tonight. Maybe tomorrow. Sealed my ends with castor oil tonight for the 1st time. Hopefully it works well. It will simplify my regimen and my product purchases.


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 22, 2012)

well seems like like im going to start separating my castor oil and coconut oil again....my wash-n-goes were coming out funny after that hard water incident. Old/New Routine : Wet hair-coconut oil-cantu shea-castor oil (maybe a little gel every now and then)  Probably going back to the regular castor oil scalp massages too....i need to detangle my hair....yep this weekend *detangle and twist*


----------



## faithVA (Feb 22, 2012)

Oiled scalp with coffee castor oil, rubbed it in and sat under my heat cap for 30 to 45 minutes.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Feb 22, 2012)

massaged my scalp with castor oil with a little bit of emu and rosemary oil with it.


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 22, 2012)

Well Decided to attempt to braid my hair instead of twist and guess what?! I was able to make my first cornrows as a natural!!! I finished off by oiling my scalp with some of the last of my castor/coconut oil mix. Here are some pics if anyone's interested...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629433523133/


----------



## Meadow (Feb 25, 2012)

Still in the challenge. Oiled scalp and massaged yesterday. I reduced the application to twice a week. I'm hanging in there!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 25, 2012)

Meadow said:


> Still in the challenge. Oiled scalp and massaged yesterday. I reduced the application to twice a week. I'm hanging in there!


 
This is the most I can commit to as well. MY scalp does not really like anything on it for too long. I get the itchies like you wouldn't believe. I have to know that I know that I know that I will be washing my hair the very next day before I put anything on my scalp.


----------



## TopShelf (Feb 25, 2012)

I've been using the Wild Growth oil Light which has castor oil in it and wasn't sure if that was okay or not so I haven't been posting. But i oil with my castor/apricot oil combo today.


----------



## GIJane (Feb 26, 2012)

I am going to sit under a steamer with AVJ, castor oil, and brahmi oil.  After I rinse out seal my ends with the castor oil.


----------



## LimitedEdition (Feb 26, 2012)

Im still here. I havent broken routine at home, I just need to post more often


----------



## Aggie (Feb 26, 2012)

After DCing today, I used KeraCare leave-in conditioner, sealed with JBCO and O&O Argan Oil. My hair smells truly divine and feels amazingly soft


----------



## faithVA (Feb 27, 2012)

But I think the ladies were right about sealing with straight castor oil. I have tried it on my twists and I like the results. I am wet bunning right now and I applied it to my ends before putting the bun up. Hopefully it will act well. It looks like I will be bunning it this week so I definitely will know if this works.


----------



## TruMe (Feb 27, 2012)

Now that I have determined a good amount of the castor oil to use, I like using it mixed with coconut oil to seal.  I also know that I cannot apply ANY oil to my crown area as it gets pretty irritated with it.  I don't think I am seeing any more thickness to the areas that I was hoping to fill in using castor oil.  Oh well.  Still hanging in there though.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 29, 2012)

Oiled my scalp and edges with my coffee castor oil mix this morning. I need to seal my ends but I didn't feel like it  They are tucked away in a twisted bun right now.


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm hanging in there...staying in twists. I'm attending a wedding this weekend so I'm trying to figure out how to style my hair. Life got a little busy and I haven't been as diligent with my regimen, but I'm getting back to normal.


----------



## greenandchic (Feb 29, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with my castor oil mix last night: 

Castor oil
Rosemary EO
Basil EO
Lemon EO

I had the case of the itchies and this helped a lot...


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with coffee castor oil blend and gave myself a quick, brisk scalp massage. Sitting under my heating cap for 20 minutes. (My version of a HOT). Will then cowash with Nature's Gate Chamomile Conditioner.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2012)

Cowashed this morning and sealed my ends with castor oil.


----------



## kupenda (Mar 2, 2012)

So sorry I haven't been here. Still using my beloved castor oil though. Mostly on my length because it was making me itchy for a little while. I will however massage with it tonight and tomorrow

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## fatimablush (Mar 2, 2012)

does the itch means you are allergic to the castor oil? this happens to me too.


----------



## TruMe (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't think it's allergies but more of sensitivity issues because no matter what the oil is, if I rub it on my crown, I itch non-stop.  Everywhere else I am fine.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Mar 2, 2012)

Scalp massaged with JBCO Red Pimento Oil... my hair is still in yarn braids... since January.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2012)

Made up a new batch of a castor oil blend: castor oil, jojoba oil, wheat germ oil, flax seed oil, coconut oil and sunflower oil. Need to add some EOs to it and I'm done.


----------



## Bublin (Mar 2, 2012)

______________________________double post______________________


----------



## Bublin (Mar 2, 2012)

Ladies if you are itching quite alot using the Castor Oil i would recommend you mix it 50/50 with another oil ie Almond, Grapeseed or Jojoba.  It is sensitivity, not necessarily an allergic reaction.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2012)

Bublin said:


> Ladies if you are itching quite alot using the Castor Oil i would recommend you mix it 50/50 with another oil ie Almond, Grapeseed or Jojoba. It is sensitivity, not necessarily an allergic reaction.


 
I mixed my castor oil with various oils. I found that my crown still itched. But after using it for a few weeks, my crown no longer itches. So if you are willing you may want to try it for a few weeks and see if the itching dissipates.


----------



## honeybearmommy32 (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm currently using groganics dht blocker medigro Ice Oil ingredients Olive , mineral, sweet almond, castor, grapeseed, nettle leaf, saw palmetto, menthol, vitamin E & A. 



On my sides & hair line at night under a satin bonnet & by morning I've scratched the bonnet right off.

I thought the itching meant its growing.


----------



## GIJane (Mar 3, 2012)

I have diluted castor oil in all of my hair products.  My hair actually likes it even though I have fine strands. I am still using my castor oil mix on my scalp twice a week. And sealing my ends with castor oil every other day.


----------



## chelseatiara (Mar 3, 2012)

Used hairveda's almond glaze (contains castor seed oil) on my mini twists tonight...


----------



## kupenda (Mar 3, 2012)

Put castor on my ends last night

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Tibbar (Mar 3, 2012)

I've been applying JBCO along my hairline at least 3 - 4 times per week.  Sometimes I mix it with aloe vera gel, sometimes I use it straight.  I also apply Bee Mine hair growth (mango) serum several times per week.  Last week I noticed that the "baby hair" along my hairline has gotten longer and I am also growing hair further down on my forehead than I ever did before.  I am attaching two photos, one from early November and the other one from late February.  I am going to start applying the castor oil and Bee Mine to my whole scalp and just continue to monitor the results.

_November:_






_February:_


----------



## Golden75 (Mar 3, 2012)

Been slipping on this challenges, well all of the my challenges, but jumping back in.  Just appplied JBCO/KBBHJ oil to scalp and hair


----------



## Phaer (Mar 3, 2012)

Still applying my jbco and sulfur 8 mix.


----------



## Bublin (Mar 3, 2012)

Well i wasn't going to but another member congratulated me on reaching APL...so gonna go ahead and claim it. (well the back of my head anyway!) 
I'm 5'11" with long proportions so this is a little achievement for me.

I have ben PSing haaaard, appying CO mix to scalp and ends nearly every day. I do not use heat at all. I apply all products to soaking wet hair on wash day.
I shampoo with a non-sulphate once a week and dc every time. I also switched to Hercules Sagemann combs and have dusted my ends twice since the beginning of Jan '12. I also only comb once a week on wash day.


----------



## TruMe (Mar 5, 2012)

Still staying faithful to this challenge.  I haven't really noticed any increase in fullness but maybe it's there, lol.

Bublin - Congrats!


----------



## kupenda (Mar 5, 2012)

Did a castor massage with cayenne pepper before shampoo last night

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## spellinto (Mar 5, 2012)

Quick question: does the castor oil have to be massaged into the scalp to work? Or can I just smooth it onto my edges & nape like I would a moisturizer?


----------



## GIJane (Mar 6, 2012)

spellinto said:


> Quick question: does the castor oil have to be massaged into the scalp to work? Or can I just smooth it onto my edges & nape like I would a moisturizer?


 
spellinto You can do it either way. I do both ways.


----------



## chelseatiara (Mar 6, 2012)

I need to re-up on my castor oil....


----------



## LimitedEdition (Mar 6, 2012)

Im still oiling my edges and ends. My edges are filling in. Im not sure if its the castor oil or the phyto vitamins but Im leaning more towards the castor oil. Ive been using it longer and I noticed it filling in before I started the vitamins.


----------



## Golden75 (Mar 6, 2012)

Applied JBCO/KBBHJ mix last night to hair & scalp


----------



## faithVA (Mar 6, 2012)

Bublin said:


> I'm 5'11" with long proportions so this is a little achievement for me.


 
Congratulations Bublin... It is a nice achievement.



spellinto said:


> Quick question: does the castor oil have to be massaged into the scalp to work? Or can I just smooth it onto my edges & nape like I would a moisturizer?


 
spellinto, I do both. When my hair is styled I will just apply it to my scalp and dab it in. But if I am between styles or prewash I will massage it in and sometimes apply heat to have it soak in.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 6, 2012)

My scalp felt a little dry and tight this morning so oiled it with my coffee castor oil blend. I probably have just enough to make it through March.


----------



## greenandchic (Mar 6, 2012)

Used my castor oil blend last night: castor oil, olive oil, rosemary, basil and lemon essential oils.


----------



## chelseatiara (Mar 8, 2012)

oiled my scalp with straight castor oil today...i had a little skin irritation on the back of my head and i think the castor oil will help it go away..


----------



## faithVA (Mar 8, 2012)

Dabbed some of my coffee castor oil blend on my scalp and edges. I'm really looking forward to a full scalp massage.


----------



## TruMe (Mar 8, 2012)

Applied castor/coconut oil around my perimeter last night and for the past couple of nights straight.  I have also been applying it to the length of my hair as a sealant at night with slightly damp hair.  That seems to be working much better, my hair the next day comes out so soft.  Before I was putting it on nearly saturated hair at night and because it didn't completely dry by the morning, my hair just felt oily.  Guess I needed my hair to dry completely.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm still massaging my scalp with a castor/emu oil mixture daily.  I've started to consistently seal my daughter and I hair with castor oil only and I'm seeing an improvement in our hair's softness, elasticity, and moisture retention.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Mar 8, 2012)

Did a scalp massage with JBCO Red Pimento.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 8, 2012)

Sealed my moisturizer with castor oil tonight


----------



## Phaer (Mar 8, 2012)

Applied the last of my jbco sulfur 8 mix. Time for a new batch, maybe megatek... I just want to use up my stash of products.


----------



## Evallusion (Mar 12, 2012)

Ladies!  Ladies! Ladies!

I have been a terrible host as of late.  My bad!  I've been so friggin' busy.  I have a tad bit too much on my plate right now but I'm workin' it out!

Anyways, I am on pause with my Castor Oil because I'm in a sew-in.  CO just isnt fitting into my regimen right now.

The challenge is almost over--just a couple more weeks left.  Please keep in mind, you must have a beginning and ending photo posted by April 1st to be eligible for the prize.

Hope you all are seeing great progress!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 12, 2012)

Just moisturized with BB Oil Moisturizer with Castor Oil.


----------



## chelseatiara (Mar 12, 2012)

Been using my castor oil in a spritz i made for my braids....i wonder if one could flat twist with extensions.... *off to google/youtube*


----------



## GIJane (Mar 16, 2012)

Still using my castor oil. Just used castor oil lastnight on my scalp. Will pre-poo overnight with my castor oil and brahmi oil concoction tonight.


----------



## Meadow (Mar 17, 2012)

I am still oiling and massaging. I lightly applied jbco to my scalp after my shampoo yesterday. I trimmed my ends and applied the oil to them as well.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Mar 17, 2012)

I've been applying castor oil almost daily. Some days I massaged it in but everyday I've been GHEing. My edges are thickening up which I'm happy about.


----------



## gvin89 (Mar 18, 2012)

I've been consistent with my oiling...my edges are doing very well and my ends look good too.  I routinely GHE as well.


----------



## kupenda (Mar 18, 2012)

Still massaging with castor oil!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## chelseatiara (Mar 19, 2012)

Used castor oil on my twist out today....


----------



## Philippians413 (Mar 20, 2012)

I can't believe the challenge will be over next month  
I've been seeing improvements to my edges. I'm mad I didn't take pictures of that at the start of the challenge.


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm still  using JBCO to seal ends, massage on edges and moisturize next-day WnGs.  I don't know if it's helped with length any, but my ends sure are NICE!


----------



## skyslady (Mar 20, 2012)

Hello ladies, I haven't checked in lately but the challenge is still going strong. I am still oiling and messaging with castor oil just about every other day. I did add grapeseed oil to thin it out just a little though. Here is my update pic.


----------



## Bublin (Mar 21, 2012)

Checking in.
I'm continuing to use my castor oil mix after i spritz and moisturise.
Also use it undo my braid-outs.  My hair is so black and shiney.
I have reached APL during this challenge, hair lengthening on my edges and nape where i previously thought they were naturally short.  This all includes 2 trims.


----------



## chelseatiara (Mar 21, 2012)

Used castor oil to massage my scalp yesterday..


----------



## faithVA (Mar 21, 2012)

I am still hanging in there. Oiled my scalp with my coffee castor oil mix and sat under my heat cap for 30 minutes. I don't think my hair feels any different. But since the start of the challenge, my sclap no longer itches or burns. So happy with that.

I will keep going after the challenge until my coffee castor oil is used up. I may switch up my use from 3x a week to just 2x a week and see how that works. I have a lot of castor oil to use up now


----------



## lilyofthenile (Mar 21, 2012)

I applied castor oil to my scalp last night and GHE'd.


----------



## gvin89 (Mar 27, 2012)

Still applying castor oil...this challenge has been helpful for my DD as well.  Sealing is very important and castor oil works very well on our ends.  April 1 is just around the corner, but I will definitely continue using castor oil.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 27, 2012)

I am doing well with applying the castor oil regularly  I oiled my edges and crown with HBCO this morning. I am looking forward to this weekend where I can oil my entire scalp with it, give myself a scalp massage and then sit under my heat cap. 

But having this challenge here is still the encouragement I need to make sure I stay on track.


----------



## Phaer (Mar 27, 2012)

I am still here. I applied my mix yesterday and massaged my scalp.


----------



## chelseatiara (Mar 28, 2012)

Been oiling my scalp for the past 2 days...will continue especially since some rain is supposed to be coming up..


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2012)

oiled my scalp with coffee castor oil blend and baggied for 3 hours.


----------



## chelseatiara (Mar 30, 2012)

Been going castor oil crazy for these past few days...guess Saturday I will do a length update...I know my hair has grown but I think I already cut off that growth when I trimmed my hair :/ eh well healthy hair comes first....


----------



## Phaer (Mar 30, 2012)

I will be washing and greasing my scalp today.
--
I bought some more sulfur 8, to add to my jbco, I think it worked well for me bc normally I need a touch up at 2.5 months, April 6 will make two months and I need a touch up now. I will test out this theory and see if I get any noticeable growth between now and 4/15 when I remove these twists.


----------



## Evallusion (Mar 31, 2012)

*Its been fun ladies!​*
Just wanted to let you all know that the challenge ends tomorrow at midnight.  To be eligible for the prize,  you must submit your ending photo by tomorrow (April 1).  Photos must be in by midnight eastern standard time.  It would be nice if you could submit both your start and ending photos together so that we can see your progress.

If you are eligible for the prize, you will notice that you have now been assigned a number (in the challenger list/2nd post of this thread).  The drawing will be held on April 2nd using random.org.  If your number is called, you are the winner and I will mail your prize to you asap.

*Prize Eligible Participants:*

GIJane
Foxglove
babyu21
TopShelf
Curlykutie
*~Mocha~* 
sheedatj
tiffers
curlyLee
tashastangles
Royalq
Skiggle
tajuan
empressri
xu93texas
naturalnikki
kupenda
ResieCupp 
keelioness
greenandchic
Golden75
CleopatrasCousin
sheanu
Aggie
NaNaEternally
mscocopuff
afgirl
skyslady
Phaer
shortdub78
dyamonds10
Philippians413
LimitedEdition
Krystle~Hime
Bublin
UGQueen
Tibbar
prettybyrd
chelseatiara
TonicaG
gvin89
DayDreamist
Meadow
ladybug71
OndoGirl
KumakoXsd
AlwaysNatural
faithVA
TruMe
vandidix
Ms_CoCo37
ms.mimi
Victory1
silentdove13
Kerryann

*^^Good luck ladies^^*

*Other Participants:*

growinghealthyhair
wheezy807
JustDoIt
SmilingElephant
naturalgyrl5199
Lolita1987
-PYT
LaBelleLL
zora
TeeSGee
tiffjust2002 (daughter)
tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT
20perlz
Barbara
cutenss
choctaw
Phaer
thickhairdinahaugust
hondahoney007
cornell34
choctaw
ida2
MsSonya
justicefighter1913
Ronnieaj
Arian
SatinCurls
NewHairWOWeave
DDTexlaxed
ChocLitDoll
FindingMe


*NOW LETS SEE SOME PROGRESS PICS LADIES!!! SHARING IS CARING!!!​*
*Tis all!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## Foxglove (Mar 31, 2012)

Starting





Ending


----------



## sheanu (Mar 31, 2012)

OK I'll admit it might not seem like much progress but this first pic is from August of last year and the second I took today. I definitely see a difference when I look in the mirror and when I braid my hair. It's thicker and I can now make more rows when I cornrow. I've actually been able to do a "beehive" for the last few weeks (that's what the pic I have today is of). I'm just thankful for how things have come along. Can't wait to see what the next few months will bring


----------



## AlwaysNatural (Mar 31, 2012)

I have a weave in.. so I don't know how this is going to work.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 31, 2012)

sheanu said:


> OK I'll admit it might not seem like much progress but this first pic is from August of last year and the second I took today. I definitely see a difference when I look in the mirror and when I braid my hair. It's thicker and I can now make more rows when I cornrow. I've actually been able to do a "beehive" for the last few weeks (that's what the pic I have today is of). I'm just thankful for how things have come along. Can't wait to see what the next few months will bring


 
Great results sheanu. Keep working the castor oil and I think you will really have even more fabulous results to share.


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Mar 31, 2012)

I got a taper in the middle of this challenge so the pieces on the sides that I used to measure are like a half inch. smh


----------



## Chameleonchick (Mar 31, 2012)

sheanu said:


> OK I'll admit it might not seem like much progress but this first pic is from August of last year and the second I took today. I definitely see a difference when I look in the mirror and when I braid my hair. It's thicker and I can now make more rows when I cornrow. I've actually been able to do a "beehive" for the last few weeks (that's what the pic I have today is of). I'm just thankful for how things have come along. Can't wait to see what the next few months will bring



Give yourself some more credit...I think this is good progress and it will only get better.


----------



## OndoGirl (Apr 1, 2012)

OndoGirl said:


> *I would like to join, please!! I just bought some castor oil too...*
> 
> *What type of Castor Oil will you be using:*
> Regular Castor Oil.
> ...


 
Updated pic (6 and a quarter inches):

(freaking pic won't load in post)
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/album.php?albumid=8187&pictureid=113157


----------



## faithVA (Apr 1, 2012)

Not much progress in the length department but my edges are coming along nicely.

Starting Length


Ending Length


Starting Edges


Ending Edges


----------



## TruMe (Apr 1, 2012)

Excited to see how much I've progressed (hopefully).  Will post shortly, DC'ing right now.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Apr 1, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Not much progress in the length department but my edges are coming along nicely.
> 
> Starting Length
> View attachment 143493
> ...



Not hair related faithVA you have some pretty nails


----------



## Bublin (Apr 1, 2012)

*Ending Length Check*

Starting Pic: Christmas 2011 (hair just reached the top of the vest)





Length Check: 2nd March 2012 (claiming APL!???)





Ending Pic: 1st April 2012 (not sure if there is a difference as I don't use heat at all)


----------



## Philippians413 (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## Royalq (Apr 1, 2012)

first pic end of december, second pic is today. Not sure if thats 2 inches but its something!


----------



## gvin89 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Starting*

*



*



*



*


*Ending*


----------



## faithVA (Apr 1, 2012)

Chameleonchick said:


> Not hair related @faithVA you have some pretty nails


 
Thank you Chameleonchick. You just reminded me to be more appreciative of what I do have.


----------



## TruMe (Apr 1, 2012)

Finally able to upload progress pics.  It's been a long and busy day.

Last pic was my starting point.


----------



## Evallusion (Apr 2, 2012)

*Awesome Progress pics everyone.  Thank you for participating and sharing!!!*

*Now, the drumroll...............*

*The winner is

TruMe*




TruMe :  Please inbox me your shipping information so I can ship your pudding to you.


Have a great day everyone!!
:creatures​


----------



## GIJane (Apr 2, 2012)

Congratulations TruMe!!!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 2, 2012)

TruMe


----------



## TruMe (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh WOW!!  Thanks Evallusion, GIJane and faithVA!  Great challenge and I will definitely be sticking with using Castor Oil as I see a difference in thickness.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 3, 2012)

Massaged HBCO into my edges tonight and massaged a little bit of coffee castor oil into my crown area.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 4, 2012)

oiled my scalp with coffee castor oil and gave myself a quick scalp massage. Part of me wants to sit under my heat cap and add some heat but the rest of me is too lazy to get off the bed. 

I guess between now and 10 pm I should get up at some point. 

I have about a month of my coffee castor oil left. Then I will move onto my HBCO.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Apr 4, 2012)

faithVA do you think the coffee oil is worth the trouble? Whats hbco?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 4, 2012)

hair4romheaven said:


> @faithVA do you think the coffee oil is worth the trouble? Whats hbco?


 
No I don't think its worth the trouble. It was fun to do one time but I think I can get the same benefits from castor oil mixed with some EOs. I don't think my hair has a love affair with caffeine. So I don't have any reason to do it again. 

HBCO is Haitian Black Castor Oil.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Apr 4, 2012)

well I missed the day to post my ending picture but here they are.






 start

as you can see not much difference.  With a lot of trims I've pretty much maintained my length.


----------



## mscocopuff (Apr 5, 2012)

My progress!!





This is my start....





This is now -- well about a month ago since I am currently wearing a sew in...

Sent from Cat's iPhone using LHCF


----------



## skyslady (Apr 6, 2012)

I missed the April 1st deadline  but I wanted to post results anyway.



this was the start.



this one is just before end of challenge.

There wasn't much growth but lots more thickness. I will continue to use castor oil as part of my regimen.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi ladies, I hope your challenge is going well! 

I haven't really been using castor oil since I don't know where I put my JBCO Red Pimento Growth Oil but I'll be looking for it! 

I purchased Groganics Grotivator Growth Moisturising Lotion, has anyone here used Groganics before?


----------



## LexiDior (Jun 10, 2012)

Bump, We need another castor oil challenge!!


----------



## Phaer (Jun 10, 2012)

Still using it. Jbco will always be in my hair care routine.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 10, 2012)

Is this challenge still active? I thought it closed in March. Just checking.


----------



## Phaer (Jun 10, 2012)

We're calling for a revival.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 10, 2012)

Ok.

Well I oiled my moms scalp with JBCO, oilive oil, sunflower oil and grapeseed oil.

I oiled my scalp with HBCO oil blend with EOs, did a scalp massage and sitting under my heat cap for 30 minutes.


----------



## LexiDior (Jun 10, 2012)

this thread is kinda long, maybe its best to make a new one.


----------



## lilpooky (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm interested in this challenge. I would like to join.


----------



## sheanu (Aug 26, 2012)

OK I fell off this thread hard!! Well I've started using more castor oil again (sometimes by itself but mostly in my brahmi-bhringraj mix). For a while I'd stopped using it because castor oil would make my scalp itch. For some reason I'm not having that problem anymore so I've been using castor oil for the past month or so. I've been noticing a lot of extremely fine hairs coming out whenever I washed my hair and I have been noticing some little fuzzies really coming in along my edges. When I went to get my braids redone my braider says to me "Oh I see your edges coming back in! You have all these baby hairs!" Apparently these baby hairs are just the beginning of regrowth on my edges  I can't wait until my hair really thickens up! There are just a few more weeks til my wedding and I'm so excited about the progress. I doubt I'll be able to do the high bun I wanted but I'll at least be able to wear a weave without missing edges  Thanks ladies!

Edit: I also forgot to mention I got .75" this past month!  Today makes a month since I got these braids in and my hair has really grown!


----------



## ladyscorpian14 (Nov 13, 2012)

bump bump bump


----------



## faithVA (Nov 13, 2012)

Massaged a little castor oil mix into my roots this morning. Think I will do this each morning during the winter. After I use up this bottle won't buy any more castor oil for a while. Will switch over to olive oil for a while and see how that work. Just not shopping right now.


----------

